# The Miami Heat All-Things Offseason Thread



## Wade County

I thought it'd be a good idea to have a thread for updates on our players, how their workouts are going, whose improving - the inevitable trade rumours, and any bits and pieces relating to our team.

You can also add trade ideas in here if you're so inclined.

Here's a question, how many of you (assuming Wiz got pick 1) would do a Caron and #1 for Beasley, UD and filler?

Im undecided - we all love Mike, but a mix of Caron and Griffin would be a pretty damn good deal, even if it did eat into our capspace a tad for 2010.

Washington is Mike's home, and could swing Jamison to the 3 and Beas to the 4. Haslem as 6th man.


Wiz

PG - Arenas
SG - Young
SF - Jamison
PF - Beasley
C - McGee

Heat

PG - Chalmers
SG - Wade
SF - Butler
PF - Griffin
C - O'Neal

I dont think its a bad trade, but i love Mike and would find it hard to trade him.


----------



## anru321

Washington would laugh and then hang up the phone on us.


----------



## Smithian

Am I the only person left who thinks trading Beasley would be inexcusable and that the organization probably wouldn't move him for anything?


----------



## sknydave

I wouldn't trade him for anything short of a sure thing superstar. And a young one at that.


----------



## Smithian

Darn right. We should entertain offers for anyone and everyone but Wade and Beasley. There is no reason why we should even think of trading a player who in two or three years has the ability to be the best power forward in the league.

I stand by the fact if he was touchable, we would have started him and let him average 20 points a game and even won a couple more games along the way instead of keeping him on the bench and breakin his bad habits at both ends, especially defensively. The hardest part of his development is behind us... If Wade was winding down and maybe only had one or two top years left, I'd understand why we may trade him, but Beasley will be a very good player for us very soon and Wade still has at worst three more years of being in contention for best player in the NBA.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> As the Heat's coaching staff wraps up the final written stages of its player evaluations from the season, figured we'd check in with you on an update or two from the roster.
> 
> J*ermaine O'Neal-* He's recovered from the concussion symptoms that sidelined him for the final games of the first-round series loss against the Hawks. J.O. has been cleared to resume workouts, but, like New Jermaine most players, will take a couple of more weeks off before he starts his offseason program. Jermaine still has plans to split the summer working out with the noted trainer Tim Grover in Chicago and Joe Abunassar in Las Vegas to regain strength in his knees and legs. Apparently, O'Neal's knee problems were a bit more serious when he arrived in the trade than everyone let on. Pat Riley even admitted that O'Neal had to have the knee drain three times in the final two months of the season.
> 
> The Heat plans to monitor O'Neal's workouts closely, either by sending staffers with him when he goes out of town or by offering to bring O'Neal's outside specialists to Miami. The approach will be similar to last summer, when Dwyane Wade chose to work out away from Miami (but under Heat supervision). The hope is that O'Neal's results are as rejuvenating as they were for Wade.
> *
> Udonis Haslem-* No major updates and development here. But internal reports are that Haslem won't require any medical procedure for his back. Haslem sustained a severe bruise midway through the season and played the final three months with spasms. He feared he might need to have some form of surgery or procedure, but those fears were erased after the season. He was told rest was all he'd need, and has been instructed to stay as far away from a basketball gym and associated activities as much as possible for about a month. Word is Haslem's focus and tolerance level for pain are unlike any other player that has come through the franchise.
> 
> *Luther Head-* The free agent guard is scheduled to have the cast removed from his left hand by the end of this week. Head missed the final month of the season after he broke a bone in his hand while reaching in against Dwight Howard during a March game against the Magic. Had the Heat advanced past the first round, Head and the team likely would have taken a more aggressive approach with his rehab and cast removal. But after the first-round exit, there was really no reason to rush it. Head would still like to stay with the Heat, but said he understands the "wait-and-see" approach the Heat takes with its own free agents at the initial stages of the offseason.
> 
> *Daequan Cook-* The shoulder problems that slowed Daequan Cook toward the end of the season were considered muscle strains that would improve with rest. The time off he will get before he resumes an Cook Shooting intense off-season workout regimen with several other teammates should allow enough time for him to heal. Cook was discouraged and confused about his shoulder problems, especially in light of what happened last summer when he jammed a shoulder during offseason drills. That injury kept him out of the initial stages of the offseason program and summer league last season. He simply hopes it's not a chronic situation and plans to report back to Miami early next month healthy and ready to go. Also, Cook recently was the guest speaker at graduation ceremonies for a drug treatment program in his native Dayton, Ohio. Cook told a group of young graduates to be careful about the choices they make in the future and also told the story of how one of his grandmothers died from an apparent overdose.
> *
> Jamaal Magloire-* Big Cat just wants to set the record straight one more time. "I love it here and would like to come back and finish what we started," Magloire, the free-agent center, said before he made plans to spend a few weeks back home in Toronto. Once O'Neal arrived in the trade, Magloire soon settled into his role as a productive backup who provided energy, rebounding and a general pounding in limited minutes. Magloire, a former All-Star, knows he's well beyond his prime. But he also knows he's tired of bouncing around the league at this stage of his career and is willing to accept another modest contract. He would prefer two years, but also understands the year-to-year approach Pat Riley is taking.
> 
> Also, as the focus shifts toward preparing for the draft (Miami has two late second-round picks - for now), there also is an eagerness from the coaching staff to get started on the offseason program that will target *Cook, Mario Chalmers, Dorell Wright, Michael Beasley* and, to an extent, O'Neal. Part of the plan, as Riley mentioned in his postseason exit session comments a few weeks ago, will include what might amount to scrimmage sessions against players from other teams who are in their own offseason programs. The workouts could include twice-daily sessions, with the mornings set aside exclusively for Wade-ZO conditioning and fundamental work, with the evening set up for on-court team development.
> 
> One final note, *Wade* and *Alonzo Mourning* have scheduled a press conference later this week to talk about this year's "Summer Grove." Notice that no one's name is in the headline of the event. It will be the first time Zo's name hasn't been out front of the event since he started it a dozen years ago. It's all part of the plan for Zo and Wade to sort of co-market the event, with Zo still maintaining a heavy role in the successful charity efforts.


*Link*


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> The workouts could include twice-daily sessions, with the mornings set aside exclusively for Wade-ZO conditioning and fundamental work


What exactly does this mean? Wade and Zo will work them out?


----------



## IbizaXL

Wade3 said:


> What exactly does this mean? Wade and Zo will work them out?


It meant the type of workouts and conditioning will be at the level Wade and Mourning had.


----------



## Wade County

Sounds like boot camp for the youngens!

For the record Smithian, no way do I want to deal Beasley - unless it was a no brainer. He should be practically untouchable.

The trade i put up there was just checking opinions on who would be happy with that deal etc, and to be honest its a pretty decent deal

But I love Mike's game, he's gonna be a great compliment to Wade next season.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> • Point guard Andre Miller has interest in the Heat if the 76ers don't keep him, an associate said. But unless he takes the $5 million midlevel exception, that would require a sign and trade -- something Miami would not do if it meant cutting into 2010 salary-cap space.


link

Cant see him signing here at all. 

Hopefully he signs with a team out west so we only have to face him twice a year.


----------



## Wade County

Cant see us getting Andre, as we dont wanna get in on that 2010 space. He's a good player - but his strengths dont fit here. He wont handle the ball so much, and he isnt great off the ball. Plus he's not a good long range shooter.

Quality player though.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

From Mike Wallace of the Herald:



> Jermaine O'Neal sets offseason training sched. Will work early June in Miami, then six weeks in Chi with Grover, then a few weeks in Vegas.


----------



## sMaK

I don't want any part of Andre Miller. We just need a solid backup who can shoot and play defense. Andre Miller does neither.


----------



## Dee-Zy

Exactly ^


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> Restricted free agent Jamario Moon said Tuesday that Heat officials told him ''they are really impressed with me,'' but haven't said if they will re-sign him -- that's in question because of the luxury tax. Recovering from sports hernia surgery, Moon said he can resume playing in July.
> 
> • Sightings: Dwyane Wade, dining with actress Gabrielle Union, told people at Prime 112 on Friday that LeBron James would hit a game-winning shot. Seconds later, James' jaw-dropping three-pointer beat Orlando.


*Link*


----------



## Wade County

I would think that Jamario would be brought back if he signed for 1 year minimum. Anything else id say he's gone.

Nice tidbit about DWade :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

MB30 said:


> Nice tidbit about DWade :laugh:


Which part? The part about him calling the Lebron shot or it being more apparent that he's now with Gabrielle Union?


----------



## Smithian

I got worried about the Star Jones rumors last year.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Mo Williams' fate: LeBron James instead of Dwyane Wade*


> Mo Williams didn't know he was making the decision at the time, but his career arc essentially came down to being a sidekick to Dwyane Wade or LeBron James.
> 
> Talk about your no-lose propositions.
> 
> Ultimately, Wade's loss became James' gain, with the smooth-shooting guard bypassing a Miami Heat free-agent offer in the 2007 offseason and instead finding himself dealt from the Milwaukee Bucks to the Cleveland Cavaliers last summer.
> 
> "There is nothing like playing with a superstar," Williams said before Tuesday's gut-wrenching 116-114 overtime loss to the Magic in Game 4 of the Eastern Conference finals.
> 
> That supportive sentiment, alone, says plenty about why this relationship with James and the Cavaliers had been so productive, pushing Cleveland to the NBA's top regular-season record, before this current stumble that has the Cavaliers down 3-1 in this best-of-seven series.
> 
> In a look-at-me league, Williams has not only settled into the role of supporting player, but has mostly relished the results, which included his first All-Star berth.
> 
> It was why he was so intrigued by the Heat two years ago, before ultimately deciding a $20 million pay cut was a bit too severe, even if it meant losing an opportunity to run alongside Wade.
> 
> "I thought it would have been a great opportunity for me," he said. "But I never look back at whatever decisions I make in life."





> Two years ago, it was all Wade, Wade, Wade, Wade. That's when the Heat guard constantly was in Williams' ear about heading south.
> 
> "We talked a few times," Williams said. "He told me just a lot about the organization, coaches and how it would be great."
> 
> That union never materialized, so instead he's living the life with LeBron, already deeper in the playoffs than at any time in his career, albeit facing a sour final note.


He would have been the perfect PG next to Wade and he would have come with a really great contract. Oh well. We wouldnt have Beasley had he signed here.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Smithian said:


> I got worried about the Star Jones rumors last year.


Yup, we can defend him when it comes to the basketball court and how he does on there, but was impossible to defend him when that rumor was out there :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

D-Wade vs Chuck


----------



## Dee-Zy

Wade3 said:


> *Mo Williams' fate: LeBron James instead of Dwyane Wade*
> 
> 
> He would have been the perfect PG next to Wade and he would have come with a really great contract. Oh well. We wouldnt have Beasley had he signed here.


I am much happier with Chalmers and Bease!!!


----------



## Dee-Zy

God I am jealous of Wade... Not of his ring, his fame, his top beautiful people crap, his basketball skills (ok, just a little, I'd love to play like him)

but he gets to bang that fiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiine piece of ***.



























Cot Damn!


I'm so horny right now...


----------



## Wade County

^ Niiiiice.

Some good videos been upped lately on Heat.com:

Beasley Highlights
http://www.nba.com/heat/video/2009/05/12/tix_promo_beasley_090512.heat/index.html

There's also some real good insight on last years Draft also, including Riles and DWade comments etc.

Something to tide people over with anywayz.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Nice pics Deezy, but some things are better kept to yourself :laugh:

Saw this in Perkins' blog from game 3 of the ECF in Orlando. I'll post it here since not much else to talk about with regards to the Heat


> –Dwyane Wade was shown on the video board and cheered wildly.
> 
> –*R&B singer Chris Brown was shown on the video board and booed lustily.* Brown, of course, was accused of beating up his girlfriend Rihanna, also a singer.


Shocked that they showed him in the crowd. The Magic people had to know what type of reaction he was gonna get.


----------



## Smithian

Wade3 said:


> Shocked that they showed him in the crowd. The Magic people had to know what type of reaction he was gonna get.


The same reason the Heat show Eva Longoria on the big screen when we play the Spurs... So she will experience some booing.


----------



## Ben

damn, i miss the excitement of last years off-season.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Yeah, there's just nothing going on with the Heat right now. 

Did anyone watch Kimmel before the game last night? Supposedly Wade was gonna be on.


----------



## Rather Unique

Buckets! said:


> damn, i miss the excitement of last years off-season.


Don't woryy...2nd Rd picks!!!!! yea!!!! :laugh:


----------



## Dee-Zy

Wade3 said:


> Nice pics Deezy, but some things are better kept to yourself :laugh:
> 
> Saw this in Perkins' blog from game 3 of the ECF in Orlando. I'll post it here since not much else to talk about with regards to the Heat
> 
> Shocked that they showed him in the crowd. The Magic people had to know what type of reaction he was gonna get.


Union doesn't make you horny just looking at her?
:wtf:


----------



## sknydave

Chris Bosh just refused the max contract offered to him by Toronto...

http://raptorsrepublic.com/blog/200...he-will-not-resign-trade-discussions-ongoing/


----------



## sMaK

Not a surprise.


----------



## Smithian

sknydave said:


> Chris Bosh just refused the max contract offered to him by Toronto...
> 
> http://raptorsrepublic.com/blog/200...he-will-not-resign-trade-discussions-ongoing/


"OMG! OMG! Lets trade Beasley for him! Beasley is suxxors and Boshinato is L337!"

^ Just predicting some comments yet to come and possibly the overall point of an Ira Winderman collumn.


----------



## Ben

i'd love to have bosh on this team, would be perfect next to wade, but i don't think beasley is the price to pay for him.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

No surprise that he's gonna do that. All of the top 2010 guys will get offered the same extension and they will all decline it.


----------



## Dee-Zy

Would any of you be shocked if Wade signs it?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

^Yeah, I would be.


> 1. Bosh: Let's talk in 2010.
> 
> Good for Chris Bosh. He took a stand. There will be no extension this summer, the Raptors power forward declared last week. Instead, his next contract move will come at the July 1, 2010 start of free agency.
> 
> LeBron James and Dwyane Wade have not been nearly as definitive, even though it is unlikely either would entertain an extension when they become eligible this summer, with July 12 the first day Wade could close such a Heat deal and July 18 the first day a Cavaliers extension agreement could be reached with James.
> 
> The reality, though, is Bosh's preemptive statement preempts nothing. If anything, it opens the door for Toronto to investigate a trade, with the Raptors otherwise facing the reality of losing their franchise player for nothing in return next summer.
> 
> The irony of July 12 being the first day Wade can sign an extension (the three-year anniversary of his rookie-scale extension) is that is the day he will host the Summer Groove charity game at AmericanAirlines Arena. That game could again feature James, whose extension window opens that same week.
> 
> It certainly would behoove Wade to get out front of the situation, as Bosh did. Ditto for James.
> 
> There will be enough talk throughout the 2009-10 season, let alone leaving things to simmer over the next month regarding extensions.


Link


----------



## Ben

Even if he doesn't sign the extension, I'd still be thinking he will resign here. Just giving him more time to make sure he wants it.


----------



## Smithian

I'm still betting he takes the in between route of picking up his player option and seeing how 2010-2011 goes.

I really can't see him leaving. This team is built around him, it is a major market, he has a coach who is basically been Wade's personal coach his whole career, he is in a great organization, and he already has a championship here. Why would he leave?


----------



## Dee-Zy

Anybody here feels that if next playoffs we get further in the playoffs than Bron with less talent, Bron would come play here?


----------



## Smithian

Dee-Zy said:


> Anybody here feels that if next playoffs we get further in the playoffs than Bron with less talent, Bron would come play here?


The hire the level of dissappointment for the Cavaliers next year, the better the chance of LeBron James coming to Miami.

Cleveland offers home.

New Jersey and New York offer more money than he could dream for.

Miami offers the possibilities of championship*s*.

LeBron James in Miami would allow us to see the best 1-2 duo since MJ-Pippen.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

As much as i'd obviously love having Lebron in Miami, I think if he leaves Cleveland, it'll be for the Knicks.


----------



## Dee-Zy

Why? ^

Miami is def better shaped than NY if Wade stays AND it isn't like Miami is a small market. He can still make a lot of money through endorsements there no?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Dee-Zy said:


> Why? ^
> 
> Miami is def better shaped than NY if Wade stays AND it isn't like Miami is a small market. He can still make a lot of money through endorsements there no?


No doubt about Miami being a better spot basketball wise for him if he does decide to leave, but I just think that the only place he'd leave Cleveland for is the bright lights and media capital of the world. Its all about legacy and there is nothing bigger than possibly winning in NY.


----------



## -33-

Wade3 said:


> No doubt about Miami being a better spot basketball wise for him if he does decide to leave, but I just think that the only place he'd leave Cleveland for is the bright lights and media capital of the world. Its all about legacy and there is nothing bigger than possibly winning in NY.


...but LeBron going to a bad NY team doesn't guarantee a championship. He'd waste his "prime" years away in NY.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

DQ for 3 said:


> ...but LeBron going to a bad NY team doesn't guarantee a championship. He'd waste his "prime" years away in NY.


But if he does win in NY, and who knows how they'd look after that summer with their boat load of capspace, he'd be even bigger than he already is today. Like someone said after they lost to Orlando, if they dont win a championship next season, and Lebron bolts for NY, it'll say a lot about what is more important to him, legacy or championships. And winning in NY would enhance your legacy by a ton.


----------



## Smithian

He won't win in New York. He simply won't. The Nets or Knicks, whoever got him, would basically have to rebuild around him, and any team that is rebuilding isn't going anywhere soon.

I'll take Wade and the Heat's established structures over LeBron and the Knicks/Nets atleast for two or three years. The Magic aren't going anywhere soon, either. If LeBron wants to win, it is definately in Cleveland or MIami. There is no winning championships for the Nets or Knicks.


----------



## Dee-Zy

Smithian said:


> He won't win in New York. He simply won't. The Nets or Knicks, whoever got him, would basically have to rebuild around him, and any team that is rebuilding isn't going anywhere soon.
> 
> *I'll *take Wade and the Heat's established structures over LeBron and the Knicks/Nets atleast for two or three years. The Magic aren't going anywhere soon, either. If LeBron wants to win, it is definately in Cleveland or MIami. There is no winning championships for the Nets or Knicks.


I think that is the keyword. As much as I agree with you, we are not Bron


----------



## Smithian

I mean as far as who would be winning a playoff series.


----------



## Gx

Wade3 said:


> But if he does win in NY, and who knows how they'd look after that summer with their boat load of capspace, he'd be even bigger than he already is today. Like someone said after they lost to Orlando, if they dont win a championship next season, and Lebron bolts for NY, it'll say a lot about what is more important to him, legacy or championships. And winning in NY would enhance your legacy by a ton.


I think its overstated how big of an effect being in New York is. He's already the face of basketball. You can't go much higher than that. Going to NY, and even winning there, would not be much better than winning anywhere else imo.


----------



## nickrock23

hey everyone... off topic but surprisingly the orlando forum is dead , and this question might be better answered here because less chance of bias. 
game 2 of the finals on the last shot, i missed it because i turned the channel thinking time expired, i didn't know they gave them a few tenths.. 
anyway, i saw the replay for the first time today on espn, and it looked to me as if gasol pushed the rim up because the entire backboard was really shaking before the ball hit the rim. from another angle you can see courtney lee never touched the backboard with his off hand. so isn't this an easy goaltending call? 

i didn't watch PTI or any other shows today, has anyone addressed this?

thnx


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Havent been watching but just found these

This was not called goaltending either










And here's the last second layup










*Did Pau Gasol commit goaltending on Courtney Lee's failed alley-oop in Game 2?*

*Controversies arise over goaltending non-calls*


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

Gx said:


> I think its overstated how big of an effect being in New York is. He's already the face of basketball. You can't go much higher than that. Going to NY, and even winning there, would not be much better than winning anywhere else imo.


Getting credited as the man who resurrected the "mecca" would be a pretty big deal to any athlete. As a Heat fan I personally hate MSG, but its still Americas equivalent of the colosseum.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Dwyane's gonna be on Jimmy Kimmel game night on Thursday.


----------



## anru321

nickrock23 said:


> hey everyone... off topic but surprisingly the orlando forum is dead , and this question might be better answered here because less chance of bias.
> game 2 of the finals on the last shot, i missed it because i turned the channel thinking time expired, i didn't know they gave them a few tenths..
> anyway, i saw the replay for the first time today on espn, and it looked to me as if gasol pushed the rim up because the entire backboard was really shaking before the ball hit the rim. from another angle you can see courtney lee never touched the backboard with his off hand. so isn't this an easy goaltending call?
> 
> i didn't watch PTI or any other shows today, has anyone addressed this?
> 
> thnx


I don't think it affected the shot, but technically it was a goaltend because his hand was in the cylinder when the shot was up.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

Beasley is working on SG drills. Looks like he'll be trying to stick permanently at SF next season.

I think we'll see him vastly improved next year, scoring about 17-19ppg.


----------



## sknydave

Look at what Boston was able to do.. If NY is able to make some key signings they will be able to go from pretender to contender pretty quickly. The whole "A D'antoni coached team will never be able to win without defense" argument is something else worth mentioning, too.


----------



## Smithian

I'm ignoring all his quote as being misleading and him as having no idea what he is saying, so I still say he is a PF.

I think they just want him to be more of a perimeter based PF, so they're having him do that stuff. Unless he ends up being a very good SF, he'll be a PF.


----------



## Wade County

Unless a deal is made, I bet he opens the season as the starting Small Forward. I just dont see who else we can start there, and its not like the Heat organization will think of benching Haslem or Beasley in favour of JJ or somebody.

Eventually, either Haslem is gonna be dealt midseason or we make some sort of deal to a team trying to slash salary that nets us a C and SF for some of our expirings (JO, UD, Blount...etc).


----------



## Jace

Catch Wade at the game last night? I dont think he's sweat once this offseason, unless it was dancing at a club. He looks and sounds like he's been partying non-stop. I dont remember him letting go like that even after the Championship.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

I saw it. Didnt notice much difference with him.

He needs this time off so im alright with him taking these weeks off. He worked out hard for a full year so this is his 1st real time off in a couple of years.


----------



## sknydave

Jace said:


> Catch Wade at the game last night? I dont think he's sweat once this offseason, unless it was dancing at a club. He looks and sounds like he's been partying non-stop. I dont remember him letting go like that even after the Championship.


All I saw was him being interviewed and he was wearing a suit?


----------



## Smithian

Yup, dude has been sweating or looking crazy every time I have seen him this offseason. Guy is kicking it into beast mode off the court!


----------



## Jace

sknydave said:


> All I saw was him being interviewed and he was wearing a suit?


He wasnt wearing a mask


----------



## Wade County

Side note: How ridiculous is it that Mike is being overlooked for the US team? I mean, he's clearly one of the top 1st, 2nd or 3rd year players - its kinda insulting. 

Guess Colangelo aint a big fan of his game?


----------



## Wade County

Some good updates from Michael Wallace at the Herald:

_Apparently, the offseason for the Miami Heat lasted for all of about two weeks.

If it isn't training camp already, it certainly seemed like it Wednesday at AmericanAirlines Arena. The championship champagne isn't even dry on Kobe Bryant's jersey yet. But the Heat is already in a full sweat. Moments after draft prospects (which included University of Miami standout Jack McClinton) walked off the practice courts at AmericanAirlines Arena, several Heat players came bursting through the doors to start their workouts.

Mario Chalmers, Udonis Haslem, James Jones, Daequan Cook, Joel Anthony and Jason Richards (an undrafted free agent last season who sustained a season-ending knee injury) were all on the court. It may as well have been a Wednesday in February.

Word is, the Heat has had almost all of its players in for voluntary workouts in recent weeks. Dwyane Wade was in last week. Jermaine O'Neal was in for a two-week stretch recently. Michael Beasley has been in. About the lone exceptions have been Mark Blount, Luther Head, Jamaal Magloire and Chris Quinn, who are either free agents or have yet to execute contract options to return next season.

*"The guys have had about a month off, and they're just eager to get back into the gym," Heat coach Erik Spoelstra said of the bad taste the first-round playoff loss to Atlanta left. "We went through the evaluation process with each one of our guys, and we had to be really honest with ourselves. We're approaching this as if this is the team, these are the guys, who are going to be here. We have to take an organic approach to improving this team. It's from the inside out."*

Players are working out four times a week, from Monday through Thursday.

A few updates and Heat tidbits to get you through the offseason drought ...

- Beasley appears to be adjusting well to the initial stages of his conversion from power forward to small forward. The team plans to continue to play him at both positions, which is why *Beasley is being strongly encouraged to put on about 10 pounds this offseason. He will add the weight yet improve his quickness and versatility.* He also won't have a shortage of motivation. *Beasley will likely find himself on the outside looking in when it comes to a spot at the USA training camp. The team will bring together 24 of the top first, second or third-year players to form a pseudo pipeline for future USA national teams. Judging by the names that have emerged, it looks like USA basketball went out of its way to pick around Beasley.*

- Yes, Wade has been invited to the White House to meet with President Obama. But he's not the only Heat basketball team member doing big things in big places. Erik Spoelstra has been invited to the Philippines with NBA officials and the State Department to participate in a basketball clinic among other things as part of a humanitarian project. Spoelstra, who is of Filipino decent, will leave late next month. Also, assistant coach Bob McAdoo was tabbed earlier this month to go to China to participate in the NBA's Basketball Without Borders program.

- Like Beasley, *James Jones has also been challenged to bulk up and add some versatility to his game*. The Heat's top free-agent pickup from last season was signed to add deep shooting to the roster. But there are concerns that he became too one-dimensional when he finally got healthy last season. *A counter concern among several players, however, was that there were limited opportunities to do much other than stand and wait for Wade to make his moves. Perhaps it might all lead to more of a motion offense to help offset those moments of stagnation that led to plenty of empty possessions when Wade didn't deliver home run plays to beat the shot clock.*

-After last season's coaching staff shakeup, with Riley stepping away from the bench and the addition of two assistants, the Heat doesn't expect to make any more moves this offseason. *Wade likes working with assistant Dave Fizdale, who essentially took over handling Wade's numerous, lengthy and often late-night workouts*. Spoelstra had that job of being Wade's sparring partner until he was promoted.

-*Mario Chalmers said he felt "good pressure" when Riley called him into the office after the season and showed him a board that contained all of the league's starting point guards and top backups. Riley then told Chalmers not to give him a "reason to trade for any of those guys." A few days later, Chalmers was already back in the gym trying to make major improvements from a solid but inconsistent rookie season. "I'm all for whatever is going to help this team," Chalmers said. "But I know I can help this team, and feel this is my spot. I'm the point guard and I'm not going to give that up."*_

Annnnnd it doesn't sound like the Heat are keen on any big moves:

*Riley insists he still loves the idea of what this current team can become, with a healthy Jermaine O'Neal, another dose of D. Wade in his prime and the continued development of Michael Beasley, Mario Chalmers and Daequan Cook. *
*"I don't want to make a change for the sake of change," Riley said Thursday. "Keeping this team together just might be the answer until we get to (2010)."*

Until Wade offers his autograph on either an extension this summer or a new contract next summer, this is as good as it's going to get.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> Beasley appears to be adjusting well to the initial stages of his conversion from power forward to small forward. The team plans to continue to play him at both positions, which is why Beasley is being strongly encouraged to put on about 10 pounds this offseason. He will add the weight yet improve his quickness and versatility.


Definitely good news, if true. The earlier stuff about him saying he didnt need to get any bigger didnt good at all. I'm fine with them wanting to experiment with Mike at the 3, but only if they're still building him up to be successful as a 4.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Nooooooooo! :laugh:


> The Atlanta Hawks and Golden State Warriors are closing in on a trade that would find a new home for Jamal Crawford.
> 
> NBA front-office sources say that the Warriors and Hawks will soon complete a deal sending Crawford to Atlanta for Acie Law and Speedy Claxton.


Link


----------



## IbizaXL

Wade3 said:


> Nooooooooo! :laugh:
> 
> Link


yeah, i read about this Heat-killer coming to the same division. dear god. Anyway, it seems like a good trade for Atlanta. they have another threat on their team.


----------



## -33-

IbizaXL said:


> yeah, i read about this Heat-killer coming to the same division. dear god. Anyway, it seems like a good trade for Atlanta. they have another threat on their team.


If that means Bibby is on his way out, I know Crawford kills us, but he's a downgrade for Atlanta...


----------



## Smithian

Atlanta with Bibby instead of Crawford is a downgrade... But we'll never ever beat them again with Jamal there.


----------



## Jace

Yeah I read this earlier and became extremely dejected. He'll love steamrolling us all four games we play them. If its to replace Bibby, it may not be an upgrade against other teams, but it certainly is against us. They gave up nothing also.


----------



## Wade County

Yeah Crawford is gonna kill us, but here's a thought.

What if we go after Bibby? He's on the downside of his career, and could be had for maybe less than the midlevel. He could be a backup to Chalmers - if there's anything Bibby can do, its shoot the rock...thoughts?

How bout Shaq to the Cavs now also? Wow

Been a crazy couple of days.


----------



## Jace

Here's Beasley back on the playground recently

Looks thin and quick, with a decent handle.

Shaq to the Cavs doesn't scare me too much. Yeah, they gave up near nothing, and Shaq was beastly last year, but something tells me it won't work out as well as some may think it should.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

^hope he takes it that strong to the rim next season and goes away from the soft layups


----------



## Rather Unique

MB30 said:


> Yeah Crawford is gonna kill us, but here's a thought.
> 
> *What if we go after Bibby? He's on the downside of his career, and could be had for maybe less than the midlevel. He could be a backup to Chalmers - if there's anything Bibby can do, its shoot the rock...thoughts?*
> 
> How bout Shaq to the Cavs now also? Wow
> 
> Been a crazy couple of days.


I think that'd be great...he'd be near perfect in that role, cept he can't play much D. BUT i don't see it happening. We already somewhat into the luxury tax, and i don't think we're trying to get too deep by having to pay Bibby as well. 

I think any if at all changes come to the team it will be through a trade, and more than likely involving Beasely :sad:.


----------



## Dee-Zy

I think Bibby would be a great vet PG to back up Chalmers.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Damn, looks like every team in the southeast is making moves. Now the Magic acquire Vince Carter for Battie, Lee and Rafer.

Link

Nets now have Dooling and Rafer backing up Harris. I'd like either one of them down here. Dooling runs through 2010 but is pretty cheap at 3.5 million.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Here's a quick vid of Mike, Mario, Dorell and Jason Richards working out at the AAA

http://www.nba.com/heat/video/2009/06/24/spractice_090624.heat/index.html


----------



## Wade County

Here's a thought:

Now that Utah wants to deal Boozer, and he's essentially on a 1yr deal...do we make a play? If we are that convinced Mike is a SF/PF - Carlos could handle PF/C duties in some matchups. If it doesnt work - its a one year rental. If it does, he's a 20/10 guy.

I actually think he could be had reasonably cheap considering they want Millsap back.

Utah Trades:

Carlos Boozer
Kyrylo Fesenko

Miami Trades:

Udonis Haslem
Mark Blount

All pieces are expiring. Keeps us in touch with the other teams making big deals.

Miami - 

PG - Chalmers/Quinn/Beverley
SG - Wade/Cook/Wright
SF - Beasley/Jones/Diawara
PF - Boozer/Beas/Anthony
C - O'Neal/Magloire/Fesenko


Jazz - 

PG - Williams/Maynor
SG - Brewer/Korver/Almond
SF - Kirilenko/Miles/Harpring
PF - Millsap/Haslem
C - Okur/Koufos/Blount


----------



## IbizaXL

Wade3 said:


> Here's a quick vid of Mike, Mario, Dorell and Jason Richards working out at the AAA
> 
> http://www.nba.com/heat/video/2009/06/24/spractice_090624.heat/index.html


good video. great to see Spoo keeping up with the players. one of the benefits of having a young coach.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

If we make a deal for a PF it will be for Bosh.

Riles has wanted him since 2003 and its obvious that Wade wants him here as well.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Utah wouldnt do it. Boozer could still sign with them next summer and its a wash contract wise.

But we can pretty much get Boozer without giving anything up next summer if we want him. But that will only come if Bosh and others turn us down.


----------



## Wade County

The theory is that their power rotation is stuffed. Millsap will want starters money and court time. With Boozer there, thats gonna be tough. Carlos wont sign there if Millsap is also there, and vice-a-versa.

In the end, Money talks for both players IMO.


----------



## UD40

> At the beginning of the teams who want to guide the super-star Dwayne Wade from the Miami Heat'in also tried to persuade by calling our national basketbolcu. Wade, Hidayet'e, "Seninle beraber oynamak istiyorum. Bizim takıma gel" dedi. Wade, to Hidayet, "I want to play with you. We came to the team," he said. Miami yöneticileri ise Hidayet'e iyi bir teklif yapabilmek için birkaç oyuncuyu gönderip maddi açıdan rahatlamanın yollarını arıyor. Miami officials can make a bid for the Hidayet good to send a few players from the financial point of looking for ways to relax.


http://www.ntvmsnbc.com/id/24980294/

Translated from Turkish to English (which explains the grammer,) but the point is clear...Wade is campaigning for Turk in Miami.


----------



## -33-

Detroit is making a push by signing Gordon and Charlie V...another team that was down this year that might now contend for those 4-8 spots in the East.


----------



## myst

B-Easy said:


> http://www.ntvmsnbc.com/id/24980294/
> 
> Translated from Turkish to English (which explains the grammer,) but the point is clear...Wade is campaigning for Turk in Miami.


That's great, but we don't have cap space. And Hedo is looking for more then the MLE, and Orlando wouldn't do a sign and trade with us to help us out.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Signing Gordon has to mean the end of Rip's Detroit Career.

The Zach Randolph trade once again shows that anyone in the NBA can be traded. Have no idea why Memphis would want that cancer on their team with all the young talent they have.


----------



## Jace

I dont understand Gordon for the Pistons. Isn't it like having Iverson on that team again?


----------



## Wade County

Rip is tradeable now but has a long term deal.

CV does not seem like a Pistons type player...but he's young and talented.

Gordon, well, not sure what the fixation is there.

Stuckey
Gordon
Prince
Villanueva
Brown?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

So tomorrow is Shaq's PC in Cleveland. I wonder how many digs he'll take at the Heat? You know that's coming.


----------



## Smithian

I hope we give the Pistons a call about Maxiell... Outside of last year when that whole team quit, the guy is the type of wrecking ball we lack.


----------



## Jace

Yeah, I like Maxiell's game. Is it a guarantee Villanueva starts?


----------



## Smithian

For the amount they probably gave him, I can't him not starting. I wish we'd start hearing actual names as far as who were persuing.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Doubt they'd trade Maxiell. For his production, he's signed on for relatively cheap. He's got 3 yrs, 15 million left on his deal.


----------



## Smithian

It's called hope!


----------



## Adam

New summer practice video is up:

http://www.nba.com/heat/video/2009/07/01/SummerWorkouts63009.heat/index.html

I love these videos.


----------



## Smithian

Dude, Beasley... Get a haircut...


----------



## Jace

Beverley has put on a lot of muscle since college. Smooth jumper, quick and athletic. I dig.


----------



## Wade County

I like these clips, good to see the guys working at it. 

Man, Beas, that hair is ridiculous :lol:


----------



## Jace

Man, I dig the fro. Then again I rocked one for awhile. They sure are better than the cornrows.


----------



## Smithian

I still want him to mohawk it... He should go Jewfro until a big game against the Bulls or someone then mohawk it. That or Haslem and Wade need to pull rank and remove it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

So now Hedo might be headed to Toronto. Another Eastern team gets better if that's the case.


----------



## myst

I disagree. Hedo isn't good enough to make them much better, and he will tie up their cap space for the next few years.


----------



## Smithian

Hedo Turkeyglue isn't putting Toronto over us.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

myst said:


> I disagree. Hedo isn't good enough to make them much better, and he will tie up their cap space for the next few years.


They had to do something this summer because of Bosh. If they didnt do anything and suffered another disappointing season then Bosh was out of there. He may be out of there anyway, but I think this does make them better. How much better? Probably not much. But he gives them another ball handler next to Calderon and another player that can get his own shot. 

This does now free up Anthony Parker. I've always liked his game. He's solid defensively, can handle the ball pretty well and can hit the 3 at a really good clip. I'd love it if we could somehow get him.


----------



## Jace

Hedo IMO doesnt make them a significantly good enough team to matter. Plus, the window for them to win with Hedo is probably quite small, even if Bosh re-signed with them. This pretty much seals their fate with Bosh.

And yeah, Parker would be nice.


----------



## -33-

Toronto won't re-sign Marion now, so the difference between Hedo and Shawn is their improvement, which doesn't make them a playoff team in my opinion.


----------



## sMaK

They still get better. He's an upgrade over Marion and gives them a legit perimeter threat. Hedo and Bosh running that pick and roll is gonna be nasty. I say they are a playoff team now.


----------



## Adam

sMaK said:


> They still get better. He's an upgrade over Marion and gives them a legit perimeter threat. Hedo and Bosh running that pick and roll is gonna be nasty. I say they are a playoff team now.


Yeah, but Hedo just got done with the finals and he is still on vacation. They're going to hammer out his contract and he probably won't be in for camp until it's mandatory. He and Bosh are basically going to be figuring out how to play together during the season. I love Hedo to death but he is more of a playoff piece at this point in his career and not a regular season difference. I think Toronto will miss the playoffs again. Even New Jersey has more talent at this point.


----------



## Jace

Not sure Hedo can play that prominent of a role over the course of a season and playoffs. In Orlando he had a lot of help with the support and spacing of Dwight, Rashard, and the other perimeter players. Even in these last Playoffs he started to show some glaring weakpoints in his game. When he's on, he's deadly, but I dont see him as one of a successful one-two punch.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Bibby is about to sign a 3yr deal with the Hawks.


----------



## Jace

Flip Murray is def. available then. Id take him.


----------



## Smithian

I really hope we just don't sit on our hands and make no moves. I don't think we will, but who knows. I am talking something, I am talking about just adding a piece... Remember last offseason and how we made all those smart signings like Jones, Jamaal, Diawara, etc? We need another smart signing or two like that too make this offseason a success. Bringing in a veteran backup like Anthony Parker would be very nice. Healthy play from JO and James Jones plus another player on the level of a Parker, Dahntay Jones, or Flip Murray would be enough to secure homecourt in the playoffs, and that is all you need to maybe make a run.


----------



## Smithian

Is Zaza still out there? He'd be a great backup center. It would mean the definate end of Jamaal Magloire here, but he would be fun to watch here.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

Smithian said:


> I really hope we just don't sit on our hands and make no moves. I don't think we will, but who knows. I am talking something, I am talking about just adding a piece... Remember last offseason and how we made all those smart signings like Jones, Jamaal, Diawara, etc? *We need another smart signing or two like that too make this offseason a success.* Bringing in a veteran backup like Anthony Parker would be very nice. Healthy play from JO and James Jones plus another player on the level of a Parker, Dahntay Jones, or Flip Murray would be enough to secure homecourt in the playoffs, and that is all you need to maybe make a run.


Success?

We're a 5-8 seed that will get dropped in the 1st round.

The only thing that will change that is a major trade.


----------



## sMaK

The '93 Heat said:


> Yeah, but Hedo just got done with the finals and he is still on vacation. They're going to hammer out his contract and he probably won't be in for camp until it's mandatory. He and Bosh are basically going to be figuring out how to play together during the season. I love Hedo to death but he is more of a playoff piece at this point in his career and not a regular season difference. I think Toronto will miss the playoffs again. Even New Jersey has more talent at this point.


New Jersey? Even without VC? I don't think so.

Toronto will have a very potent offensive squad. Their frontline at times is going to be huge with Hedo, Bosh and Bargiani. Defensively they'll have their problems but they are going to put up some points.


----------



## sMaK

We've shown some interest in Nate Robinson too apparently. Doubt we try and sign him but it seems obvious we're looking for some scoring punch off the bench.


----------



## Adam

About New Jersey, I think Devin and Brook can win you more games than Hedo and Bosh. I'll take Alston and Lee and Hayes and Dooling along with Yi and Sean Williams over the rest of the crap on Toronto's roster (minus Calderon who is great).

I would give Nate a max years and max money allowed under the midlevel if I was Riley. If we're signing Amare/Bosh/Boozer next year then Nate can have UD's space in the cap after he comes off next summer.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Here's a little bit of Heat news from the herald


> • Pat Riley called Ben Gordon's agent as soon as free agency began Wednesday, but Miami didn't have the salary-cap space to compete with Detroit's winning bid. . . . The Heat has shown interest in re-signing backup point guard Luther Head, his agent said. . . . Unsure how much Michael Beasley will play at small forward, the Heat has had ''lots of fruitful discussions'' toward re-signing small forward Jamario Moon, agent Joel Bell said.


Link


----------



## Wade County

We need to figure out what we are doing with Beasley. Is he going to be playing SF or not? I hate the indecision that we have with him. Make up your mind FO.

Id definately make a play for Nate Robinson, he's the kind of player we need to come in and take the pressure off of DWade. 

I think Artest taking $6mill per year has lowered the asking price for a few players (namely - Shawn Marion, Marvin Williams, Josh Childress). Id love to see us make a play for Marvin Williams, but dunno how feasible that is.


----------



## Smithian

I thought we made offers already to Moon and Anthony...? I really want to keep Jamario. His defense, rebounding, hustle, and energy at SF were big pluses. When his shot is dropping, I'll say it again that he is good as any non-star SF can be for us. We really missed his athleticism against Atlanta's frontline.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Yeah, we made qualifying offers to them.


----------



## Jace

But the guarantees involved are minimal.

Dont see why we'd need to get Head back. Id rather go after a real veteran PG to backup Chalmers and possibly Beverley.

Never really thought about Nate on the Heat, but Im coming around to the idea now that its been mentioned. He can definitely take scoring pressure off of Wade and his three-point shot is coming around. How are his PG skills now? Probably too expensive, anyhow.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wade was on ESPN's first take this morning. Its the 2nd one in the video section

http://sports.espn.go.com/espn/feature/index?page=firsttake


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Here's another interview with D-Wade and Zo from this morning on WQAM

http://wqam.com/index.php?page=347&sid=ld86qmu7er3lb1lbg92vsvodrsaoi2ja

And here's a link to read about that interview on Ira's column

*On eve of extension window, Miami Heat's Dwyane Wade unclear about future*

And if those arent enough of a D-Wade/Zo fix for you then you can also here their interviews from this morning on 790

http://www.790theticket.com/jorgesedano.aspx


----------



## Smithian

D-Wade is starting to sound like a whiney ***** in these articles. I love Dwyane and think he is just as good as LeBron and Kobe if not better, but someone needs to remind he still hasn't accomplished **** in the playoffs or regular season without Shaq and Zo at the top of their games. Even as a rookie, he wasn't carrying the whole load. Although I think Wade can carry us back to a championship, he is starting to really annoy me with his "woe is me" quotes.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

Smithian said:


> D-Wade is starting to sound like a whiney ***** in these articles. I love Dwyane and think he is just as good as LeBron and Kobe if not better, but someone needs to remind he still hasn't accomplished **** in the playoffs or regular season without Shaq and Zo at the top of their games. Even as a rookie, he wasn't carrying the whole load. Although I think Wade can carry us back to a championship, he is starting to really annoy me with his "woe is me" quotes.


During the 2003 playoff run against the Hornets and Pacers Wade (as a rookie) was hitting clutch 3's and game winners while carrying us! Keep in mind that Odom was good (not great) that year, and Butler was playing on one leg.

In 2006 Shaq disappeared in the finals, and Zo only turned back the clock on D! Wade was wicked in every round, and went nuclear in the finals while capturing a ring, finals MVP and the best PER in NBA finals history.

I like Beasley but Wade is the franchise!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Smithian said:


> D-Wade is starting to sound like a whiney ***** in these articles. I love Dwyane and think he is just as good as LeBron and Kobe if not better, but someone needs to remind he still hasn't accomplished **** in the playoffs or regular season without Shaq and Zo at the top of their games. Even as a rookie, he wasn't carrying the whole load. Although I think Wade can carry us back to a championship, he is starting to really annoy me with his "woe is me" quotes.


Hear the interviews on WQAM and 790 the ticket without the Ira slant and you'll see he says all the right things.

And come on now about the playoffs. He had one bad year and that was the sweep to the Bulls when he was on one leg and shoulder.


----------



## Smithian

Wade3 said:


> Hear the interviews on WQAM and 790 the ticket without the Ira slant and you'll see he says all the right things.
> 
> And come on now about the playoffs. He had one bad year and that was the sweep to the Bulls when he was on one leg and shoulder.


I'm on my Blackberry, but I'll check it later. My problem is with the Ira slant it looks like he has "I'm God of the franchise syndrome". Hope you're right about it just being laced with Ira's slant.


----------



## gi0rdun

What happened to Marcus Slaughter? He had the coolest name ever.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

^He never made it past a couple of preseason games.


----------



## Vivaldi

Smithian said:


> I'm on my Blackberry, but I'll check it later. My problem is with the Ira slant it looks like he has "I'm God of the franchise syndrome". Hope you're right about it just being laced with Ira's slant.


He is the god of the franchise. Wade has never put his fans through the same level of torment cavs fans have experienced with all the Lebron antics and NYC-hat wearing crap. He's always said he'd sign back with us if we are serious about contending. As long as we are, i don't think we have a problem.


----------



## PoetLaureate

Can anyone tell me which team Wade can hypothetically sign with that will turn into a contender? Which team out there with cap space is enticing enough for Wade to leave millions of dollars on the table AND be in a better situation than Miami?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Leaving behind around $30 million, living in Miami and being the beloved figure in South Florida sports history and this being his franchise, yeah it'll take an extraordinary situation for him to leave. Which is why I dont even worry about this contract talk.


----------



## Adam

New summer practice video is out:

http://www.nba.com/heat/video/2009/07/07/spractice_0900706.heat/index.html

Seriously, Beasley better be our starting PF :laugh:


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

Beasley has the ability to put the ball on the floor, but he clearly doesnt have the foot speed to guard SF's.

This is going to fail!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

They have to guard him too though so hopefully he can take advantage of them as well.

btw, Mike has to be pushing at least 6'9 1/2 with that fro now :laugh:


----------



## -33-

I really think Beasley is going to blow up this year...a summer in Miami with Spo and Co. is going to do wonders for his game. 

If you listen to the following video with Spo, he talks about how these young guys should still be Soph/Jr/Seniors in college. They are working on a lot of fundamental work, and getting these guys the important framework so that they can build on their skills. You can't do that pre-season and mid-season, because you are spending most of your time prepping to win basketball games. Just wait...the Heat staff that is in place right now is largely unchanged from the Riley regime. Those guys have proven they can develop talent where many doubt them.


----------



## Smithian

Haha, I love Spoelstra, but Beasley should have taken it to the rim one time and just slammed it on him.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Its awesome to see Spo out there working out every day with the players. I cant see many head coaches doing this. Im sure most leave a huge percentage of the work during the summer to the assistants.


----------



## PoetLaureate

Spo could probably suit up and play defense better than a couple of our guys. First player-coach?


----------



## Wade County

Nice vid - hopefully DQ and JJ are learning how to take someone off the dribble now, rather than just be spot up guys.

Mike's fro....wow....thats gotta be the biggest since Big Ben in Detroit? I like to see him shoot that J but id love to see some explosion, because you know he's got it.

Its a big year for Mr Beasley.


----------



## Adam

I think it's safe to say that our coach could take any other active coach in a one on one.


----------



## -33-

I love seeing Spo break it down to the basics....Coaching middle school, and listening to the kids ask why they have to do a lot of those same ball handling drills, it's great that I can show them this as proof that it's the same from the pros all the way down...


----------



## Jace

Great footage. Nice to see Beas working with the perimeter guys. Im definitely digging this skill-development thing over Summer League. I remember Riley mentioning the possibility of Daequan having a similar growth to AC Green (was it?) and developing a consistent driving game. That would be nice. This is the best way to make that possible.

Im also glad Spoelstra is maintaining his role as a hands-on, one-on-one coach. Obviously he and Wade really bonded due to this, also resulting in major leaps in Dwyane's game, so it would be nice if the same could happen for Mike.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

This is more for next off season but its still pretty big news.

*NBA Memo: Prepare for lower cap in 2010-11*


> The NBA's ballyhooed free-agent summer of 2010 might have quietly taken another hit late Tuesday night.
> 
> In a memo announcing next season's salary cap and luxury-tax threshold, sent out shortly before the league's annual July moratorium on signings and trades was lifted at 12:01 a.m. Wednesday, NBA teams also received tentative projections from the league warning that the cap is estimated to drop to somewhere between $50.4 million and $53.6 million for the 2010-11 season.
> 
> The official league memorandum, obtained by ESPN.com, forecasts a dip in basketball-related income in the 2009-10 season of 2.5 percent to 5 percent, which threatens to take the 2010-11 cap down some $5 million to $8 million from last season's $58.7 million salary cap.
> 
> A significant drop for the luxury-tax threshold is also projected going into the summer of 2010. If basketball-related income drops by 2.5 percent in 2009-10, league officials are projecting a 2010-11 salary cap of $53.6 million and a luxury-tax line of $65 million. If BRI, as it is referred to in the NBA, decreases by five percent, teams would be looking at a $50.4 million salary cap and a luxury-tax line of $61.2 million in 2010-11.





> Teams have been bracing for reductions in the cap and luxury tax, but seeing such numbers circulate was still jarring for many team officials.
> 
> "Real scary," said one Western Conference executive.
> 
> Said another from the West: "The figures for [2009-10] are better than I expected. It is [the summer of 2010] that will be scary."
> 
> So it also remains to be seen whether James, Miami's Dwyane Wade and Toronto's Chris Bosh -- all of whom are widely expected to pass on signing the contract extension each is eligible for this summer to ensure they'll have the opportunity to test free agency in 2010 -- will reconsider that stance on extensions because of the potential declines in cap space for external bidders, more teams straying into luxury-tax territory and the possibility that maximum salaries would be lower entering the 2010-11 season then than they are now.


----------



## Jace

http://www.nba.com/heat/video/originals/

Another new video. They're really hammering this ball-handling stuff in this summer. It seems they're also working on individual offensive games. Its about time we stressed something other than defense for a second. Hopefully we see results on the court in these facets. Dwyane really needs other guys to be able to put it on the floor and not embarrass themselves, whether that comes from outside or within.


----------



## Jace

http://games.espn.go.com/nba/tradeMachine?tradeId=mg2ro6

Would either or both teams do this?

Chicago trades Hinrich/Salmons

Miami trades Blount/Jones/Wright

They get more expiring money (1.9 mill buyout for JJ) for two contracts they obviously want to trade (they are now coming to terms with Pargo.) Sending back JJ and Wright helps them with their current thinness at the position. And for the Heat:

Hinrich - Chalmers - Beverley
Wade - Cook
Salmons - FA?
Beasley - Haslem
O'Neal - Magloire

Obviously JO would have to be traded and a couple of FA's would be signed if we want to get serious, but it would be a good starting point and also shed a little salary. 

What do you guys think?


----------



## Adam

All the talk from Chicago indicates that they are trying to stockpile talent to make a run at Bosh, either at the trade deadline or next summer. Can't see them trading for our scrubs.


----------



## Smithian

That Chicago trade would be way, way too good to be true. Salmons would fit in great at SF for us and Hinrich would be a great backup guard for us... Too good to be true.


----------



## -33-

Jace said:


> http://www.nba.com/heat/video/originals/
> 
> Another new video. They're really hammering this ball-handling stuff in this summer. It seems they're also working on individual offensive games. Its about time we stressed something other than defense for a second. Hopefully we see results on the court in these facets. Dwyane really needs other guys to be able to put it on the floor and not embarrass themselves, whether that comes from outside or within.


Who is the white guard in the videos? Jason Richards? Kid we signed last year but got hurt in the summer?

Dorell looked slower than everyone else in those videos, not sure what I'm expecting from him after all this time.


----------



## Adam

DQ for 3 said:


> Who is the white guard in the videos? Jason Richards? Kid we signed last year but got hurt in the summer?
> 
> Dorell looked slower than everyone else in those videos, not sure what I'm expecting from him after all this time.


Yeah, it's Richards. He looked pretty awful in summer league last year, but Pat seems to like him. I think maybe his injury prevented us from waiving him or something and we got stuck with his contract. Not exactly sure.


----------



## Wade County

^ Pretty much sums it up.

Loving that Spo seems to be taking a 1 on 1 approach with Mike and teaching him little nuances that will help his game and transition to being a combo forward.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

The '93 Heat said:


> Yeah, it's Richards. He looked pretty awful in summer league last year, but Pat seems to like him. I think maybe his injury prevented us from waiving him or something and we got stuck with his contract. Not exactly sure.


Yup. He tore his ACL so we couldnt waive him.


----------



## UD40

> dwadeofficial: Best City hands Dwn is MIAMI


Vis Wade's twitter. Kind of found that interesting, and hopefully a good sign for the future!


----------



## Wade County

I think Dwyane is now on a PR campaign to get Heat fans back on his side after his public mini-fued with Riles 

Good 2 hear regardless, I sure hope he's Heat for life.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

He's only speaking the truth


----------



## Wade2Bosh

New practice vid of Dozier and an interview with him

http://www.nba.com/heat/video/originals/


----------



## Jace

New interviews up

Spo, Beas, Wright, Chalmers, and Beverley.

Some nice quotes from Beasley, Chalmers, and Spo about Wright's improvement and court vision. Beasley in particular seemed really enthused by Wright's game. 

Beverley also had some encouraging things to say about his relationship with Chalmers, who has already taken on a "big brother" role.


----------



## Wade County

Thanks for posting those.

Man, even DWright knows every year has been his year :laugh:. Hopefully he continues to rehab that knee and get it stronger so hes ready for the season. We could really use his defensive ability at the 3. Beas did sound excited about him.

Nice to hear that Mario is takin Pat under his wing - Mario was a 2nd rnd pick just like Pat, although Chalmers never shouldve dropped like he did.


----------



## Jace

Indeed. Beverley was actually even being mocked in the first round after being off all the mocks prior to his work out here. With him, though, its obviously the academic violation that caused the fall. Chalmers was simply slighted.


----------



## Smithian

All I know is P-Bev was always being prophesized to come to the Heat... And he did...

It. Is. His. Destiny.


----------



## Jace

I appreciate you bringing him up, man. I wasn't anticipating getting excited during the draft (forgot it was on until halfway through) but I found myself throwing my fist up in the air when the trade was made for him. It was clear the Heat had really wanted him.


----------



## Adam

Magloire has re-signed for the modest price of 1 million intangible cheeseburgers.

Link


----------



## Jace

Yes! And there's gotta be something in the works front court-wise because we're back to four centers (well, three and a Count)


----------



## Wade2Bosh

good to see that Big Kat will be returning


----------



## sknydave

Someone has to be the enforcer since Posey isn't there anymore


----------



## -33-

The '93 Heat said:


> Magloire has re-signed for the modest price of 1 million intangible cheeseburgers.
> 
> Link


Glad to see he's back.


----------



## Wade County

Bye Bye Blount?

Good to see Big Kat around thoough.


----------



## UD40

Now, with the Odom-saga likely over, we can now focus in on Booz, and get him to South Beach, ASAP!


----------



## -33-

I've got another guy to throw out there...

What about Marcus Williams? 



> A former standout at UConn and first round pick of the New Jersey Nets, Marcus Williams apparently has no desire to play another year of pro ball away from the mainland.
> 
> After stints with both the Nets and the Warriors, Williams -- who trains with Joe Abunassar at the Impact Academy in Vegas over the summer months -- played in Puerto Rico last season.
> 
> The Grizzlies will have to take another look or two at him after he helped lift their summer league squad to a perfect 5-0 mark. He sealed the deal with a guarded, driving layup with :0.04 left at Cox Pavilion to boost Memphis to a 76-75 victory over San Antonio.
> 
> Williams had 11 points and 5 assists in the victory, and his entire body of work over five games was certainly impressive.
> 
> It was highlighted by a 17-assist performance against Oklahoma City last Sunday. For the week, he averaged 13.4 points and 8.2 assists per game. He had 41 assists in total compared to just 11 turnovers, with 6 of those giveaways coming in his final game alone.


LINK

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sAaS8lX-aJs


----------



## sMaK

Meh... Marcus Williams is a scrub.


----------



## Rather Unique

I liked Marcus Williams, but in all honesty, his head hasn't been in the right place, he just has had a bad attitude about it all, i'd want to see some sort of progress before i'd pick him up, unless it was for the league minimum or when the cap situation wasn't so vulnerable. 

He has talent, but he's shown that he doesn't give a **** or two on the defensive end and can easily lose focus on the offensive end, turning the ball over as if he was playing for the other team. I was a fan of his in college, even though i couldn't stand that Uconn squad, but he hasn't looked to me like he's improved at all. It's a shame, really.


----------



## Jace

You said it.


----------



## SKiP

If Odom signs with Miami, we should try to win this year.

1. Miami trades Haslem, Wright, Quinn and 1st rounder to Utah for Boozer.

2. I'd hate to see Beasley traded but... Four team deal http://games.espn.go.com/nba/tradeMachine?tradeId=nn67jn with Miami trading Beasley and Blount for Salmons and Battier. Nets can send a future 1st our way in the deal.

3. Miami trades O'neal, James Jones and 1st rounder to LA Clips for Baron and Kaman. This frees up a lot of space for LA next year.

2009 Miami Heat
PG - Baron / Chalmers / Beverley
SG - Wade / Cook
SF - Salmons / Battier / Diawara
PF - Boozer / Odom
C - Kaman / Magloire / Anthony

Nice nine man rotation of Davis, Wade, Salmons, Boozer, Kaman, Odom, Battier, Chalmers and Cook.

Is this too unrealistic?


----------



## Wade County

Too much for Boozer. Dont like the Salmons n Battier move much either.


----------



## Smithian

SKiP said:


> If Odom signs with Miami, we should try to win this year.
> 
> 1. Miami trades Haslem, Wright, Quinn and 1st rounder to Utah for Boozer.
> 
> 2. I'd hate to see Beasley traded but... Four team deal http://games.espn.go.com/nba/tradeMachine?tradeId=nn67jn with Miami trading Beasley and Blount for Salmons and Battier. Nets can send a future 1st our way in the deal.
> 
> 3. Miami trades O'neal, James Jones and 1st rounder to LA Clips for Baron and Kaman. This frees up a lot of space for LA next year.
> 
> 2009 Miami Heat
> PG - Baron / Chalmers / Beverley
> SG - Wade / Cook
> SF - Salmons / Battier / Diawara
> PF - Boozer / Odom
> C - Kaman / Magloire / Anthony
> 
> Nice nine man rotation of Davis, Wade, Salmons, Boozer, Kaman, Odom, Battier, Chalmers and Cook.
> 
> Is this too unrealistic?


We wouldn't have chemistry until 2011.


----------



## Rather Unique

SKiP said:


> Is this too unrealistic?


Yes, too many moves...

I would love that squad tho, i could do w/o BD seeing as that whole team screams half court and BD tends to be a much better open court player. But that would be a nice team. 

I STILL WANT KAMAN, damn it! :laugh:


----------



## Jace

SKiP said:


> 2. I'd hate to see Beasley traded but... Four team deal http://games.espn.go.com/nba/tradeMachine?tradeId=nn67jn with Miami trading Beasley and Blount for Salmons and Battier. Nets can send a future 1st our way in the deal.


Wow, man. What are you thinking? I'm not 100% opposed to trading Beasley, but you have to get something better back than that. Also, don't forget Blount's contract is a commodity this year. If you're throwing that in with Beasley, that should only make the deal sweeter.



> Is this too unrealistic?


I would say changing the whole starting five minus Dwyane, and then some, would be pretty highly unlikely.


----------



## Jace

Trade idea

$4 mill TE for Blake?

Would PO do it? Would we do it? (lux tax)


----------



## Wade2Bosh

I dont think they'd be willing to spend $8 million after luxury tax on a PG.


----------



## Rather Unique

Jace said:


> Trade idea
> 
> $4 mill TE for Blake?
> 
> Would PO do it? Would we do it? (lux tax)


or wait til next year when he's a FA.:yes:


----------



## Jace

New Summer Video

Its of the scrimmage in front of the STH's. Some nice looking plays on there.

For one, I'm actually starting to become pretty sold on Beasley as a SF. He looks pretty quick and comfortable handling in the open court. He also looks much more confident and assured making moves from the perimeter.

Dorell also had some nice moves, both driving and showing off his court vision with a couple of nice passes.

Cook also hit a three off a Beasley drive and dish, and ran a nice pick-and-roll for a dunk for one of the bigs.

Chalmers throws a nice alley-oop.

I can only imagine how nice our forward rotation could look with two ball-handling hybrid forwards filling the wing/high post, Wade and Chalmers making plays on the perimeter, and JO finding guys out of the low post. If Dorell really gets in, he could be the perfect back-up for Beas/Odom.


----------



## PoetLaureate

Dorell looked great in that video

*continues praying for breakout year*


----------



## -33-

Jace said:


> New Summer Video
> 
> Its of the scrimmage in front of the STH's. Some nice looking plays on there.
> 
> For one, I'm actually starting to become pretty sold on Beasley as a SF. He looks pretty quick and comfortable handling in the open court. He also looks much more confident and assured making moves from the perimeter.
> 
> Dorell also had some nice moves, both driving and showing off his court vision with a couple of nice passes.
> 
> Cook also hit a three off a Beasley drive and dish, and ran a nice pick-and-roll for a dunk for one of the bigs.
> 
> Chalmers throws a nice alley-oop.
> 
> I can only imagine how nice our forward rotation could look with two ball-handling hybrid forwards filling the wing/high post, Wade and Chalmers making plays on the perimeter, and JO finding guys out of the low post. If Dorell really gets in, he could be the perfect back-up for Beas/Odom.


If you're not really up a die-hard fan, I tried to list who was on the floor since they aren't wearing their real #'s.

Red #40 Beasley
Red #12 Patrick Beverley
White #12 Daequan
White #31 Dorell Wright
White #20 Jason Richards
White #15 Rio

The rest I have no idea, and unless I'm really missing someone, aren't important anyways.


----------



## Jace

They're reversible jerseys. Beverley wore no. 12 and Cook is no. 24. Also, no. 44 is Robert Dozier.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Dozier is loooong.


----------



## Adam

Dorell looked amazing in that video. I know nobody will agree with me (and that's probably fair) but I wouldn't mind seeing us stand pat and not sign Odom or Boozer. We won 40+ games last year with a rookie Chalmers and Beasley. This year those two are going to get the sophomore power up, Dorell is coming back healthy, and Daequan is a year older. Also, Beasley might finally bump Haslem to the bench. I think the internal growth is enough improvement to make us a top 4 team in the East. If Vince Carter plays as old as he did last year then the Magic only got worse.


----------



## Smithian

The '93 Heat said:


> Dorell looked amazing in that video. I know nobody will agree with me (and that's probably fair) but I wouldn't mind seeing us stand pat and not sign *Odom *or Boozer. We won 40+ games last year with a rookie Chalmers and Beasley. This year those two are going to get the sophomore power up, Dorell is coming back healthy, and Daequan is a year older. Also, Beasley might finally bump Haslem to the bench. I think the internal growth is enough improvement to make us a top 4 team in the East. If Vince Carter plays as old as he did last year then the Magic only got worse.


I agree with your post overall, but if Lamar Odom were to agree to come here at MLE only, we have to do it.


----------



## -33-

Boozer Asked to Be Quiet By Jazz



> After being very vocal about potential trade scenarios, Carlos Boozer has been asked to keep his lips sealed.
> 
> "I can't speak about it anymore," Boozer told The Deseret News. "I was asked to let my agent and the Jazz take care of the situation and I'm gonna leave it at that. I'll let them take care of it and you guys will probably hear something before I do."
> 
> Earlier this week, Boozer made comments on a radio show in Florida indicating that he couldn't see himself playing in Utah this coming season.
> 
> In addition, Boozer has made it known that he'd like to play for the Heat. He keeps an offseason home in Miami.


----------



## sknydave

What in the hell is going on with Beasley's hair in that video


----------



## The Krakken

DQ for 3 said:


> Boozer Asked to Be Quiet By Jazz


Its too late. Nobody wants him now, knowing that he's going to try and bolt to Miami next season. Looks like its Miami or bust for Boozer now.......


----------



## Jace

LOL

Smooth Booz...

That'll at least help our leverage.


----------



## -33-

With Odom now out of the equation, what about Bruce Bowen? Milwaukee is looking to move him, and we could use the trade exception. He doesn't have much left in the tank, but he's a good spot up shooter and good defender, and he's been through more in this league than anyone on our roster. He's played here before, and we basically started his career, maybe he'd like to end it here.


----------



## Takeit2dahouse00

DQ for 3 said:


> With Odom now out of the equation, what about Bruce Bowen? Milwaukee is looking to move him, and we could use the trade exception. He doesn't have much left in the tank, but he's a good spot up shooter and good defender, and he's been through more in this league than anyone on our roster. He's played here before, and we basically started his career, maybe he'd like to end it here.


Looks like he just got released, I wouldn't mind him but I'm going to assume he's looking to go back to San Antonio.


----------



## Smithian

Probably back to San Antonio, and this also isn't two or three years ago's Bruce Bowen. He is running on fumes. If you want a good defender and spot up shooter, he is already on roster and his name is Yakhouba Diawara.


----------



## -33-

Another guy I'll throw out there that just got cut, Mike Taylor, going to be a 2nd year player from the Clippers.

http://www.draftexpress.com/profile/Mike-Taylor-5211/
Here's a breakdown of his skills from last year's summer league


> After being kicked out of the Iowa State basketball program for academic reasons, Mike Taylor opted to play last season for the Idaho Stampede in the NBA's D-League. He showed off his intriguing, yet inconsistent basketball skills throughout the course of the season, and was able to make a pretty nice splash throughout the week in Orlando. Few players helped their stock as much as Mike Taylor did with his week at pre-draft camp, going from being a player very few people had seen or even heard of, to someone that could very well get drafted when it’s all said and done.
> 
> Offensively, Taylor excels in transition, where he is always looking to push the ball, and was the quickest player up and down the floor throughout the course of the week. In the half-court, he displayed an incredibly quick first step and an explosive vertical leap that will allow him to finish effectively at the rim against bigger players in the NBA, despite his lack of bulk. His jumper falls quite effectively at times, and he shows range out to beyond the NBA three point line. He remains streaky in this area, as he showed throughout the D-League season (34% 3P, 71% FT), and his shot selection from deep could also stand to improve. Taylor also shows a nice mid-range game, with a very nice 10foot floater driving to the basket.
> 
> Taylor’s biggest drawback as a prospect at the moment is that he’s undersized for an NBA two-guard, but lacks the true point guard skills to handle the one full time. He did show good vision on the pick and roll a couple times during the week, and can find the open man on the dribble drive as well. At times he might get a little individualistic, though. He tends to force the ball into the paint occasionally, and leaves his feet with no place to go with the ball, which leads to very high turnover numbers (3.4 in 28 minutes in the D-League).
> 
> Defensively, Taylor also has a great deal of work to do. He has the lateral quickness and wingspan to become an effective defender, but loses focus easily when it comes to man to man defense. As a help defender, he tends to try and gamble in the passing lanes for steals, which leaves his team at a disadvantage. Taylor has the explosive scoring ability and athleticism to make an impact at the NBA level, but he must overcome his mental lapses on the court over the next few seasons.
> 
> His aggressive nature on the offensive end allowed him to stand out throughout the week in Orlando, and he moved himself solidly into second round conversations with the way he played. NBA teams have been moving more and more in the direction of combo guards like Mike Taylor over the past few years, and they could view him as a Louis Williams/Jannero Pargo type sparkplug to bring off the bench. He surely has the athleticism and offensive instincts to warrant that, even if he’s not a very polished player at this point.
> 
> Teams will do the research they need into his background to see if there are any additional red-flags after he was arrested twice last year and booted off the team, but his head coach Bryan Gates speaks very highly of his character and recommends him strongly. There is an argument to be made that he played against stronger competition in the D-League this year than almost any NCAA player, and has a championship on his resume (scoring 27 points in 28 minutes to go along with 7 turnovers in the championship game). It doesn’t look like he’s a finished product right now either.


----------



## Wade County

We go from talking about Odom and Boozer to Mike Taylor 

This offseason blows.


----------



## Smithian

"*Taylor’s biggest drawback as a prospect at the moment is that he’s undersized for an NBA two-guard, but lacks the true point guard skills to handle the one full time.*"

Patrick Beverley makes Mike Taylor redundant. That sentence alone is the book on P-Bev, except Patrick is both more skilled and a standout defensively and also pulls down an inordinate number of rebounds.

All Mike Taylor brings are off the court fears and a bit more athleticism as well as the problem of taking minutes from Beverley. Patrick Beverley is the future as far as backing up Chalmers and Wade.


----------



## -33-

MB30 said:


> We go from talking about Odom and Boozer to Mike Taylor
> 
> This offseason blows.


No....getting excited about Patrick Beverley's upside is the highlight of our summer, that's what blows.


----------



## Jace

Mike Taylor Career High 35 pts

P-Bev definitely has a better-looking jumper, but Mike seems to be quicker and craftier with the dribble, though I haven't seen much footage of Beverley.


----------



## Wade County

Can someone put together a list of SF and C that are available in the 2010 FA market?

Also - which SF are available now? Obviously our trade chips are our expiring contracts and Haslem.


----------



## Wade County

Haslem/JJ/Blount for TMac?

Then again - TMac is pretty broken down, but he is in a contract year. Doubt it would happen though.

Still - Rockets are clearly rebuilding and this is a tank year for them.

Chalmers/Quinn/Beverley
Wade/Cook
McGrady/Wright/Diawara
Beasley/Anthony
O'Neal/Magloire

That bench is pretty concerning - but starting 5 is ok. Dunno bout relying too heavily on broken down vets like Tmac and JO though...

Rockets would be:

Brooks/Lowry
Battier/White/Budinger/Barry
Ariza/Landry
Scola/Haslem/Hayes
Anderson/Blount

Wow, Rockets are gonna suck next year...


----------



## Jace

T-Mac is too much of a risk to lose Haslem and JJ. Even "healthy," Wade makes him redundant.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Small Heat snippet from the Herald


> The Heat's Pat Riley said Tuesday that Michael Beasley starting at small forward alongside Udonis Haslem is a possibility, but ``that's up to [coach Erik Spoelstra]. The skill set he has shows me he can play [small forward]. He's one of our best players. You've got to have him out there. He will play both spots.'' Riley also spoke of wanting to see Dorell Wright and James Jones at small forward.


Link


----------



## sknydave

T-Mac would be an amazing 6th man.. But the small possibility of that happening for a team who could afford it would have to wait until next year.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Riley says roster likely will remain same*


> Riley did not rule out signing free agent point guards Jamaal Tinsley or Allen Iverson, but emphasized that nothing ``was pending'' and that if he offers a contract to either, it would be for only one year. He expressed more interest in Tinsley, noting that he spoke with him on the phone and signing him ``is something we're thinking about. I like Jamaal.''
> 
> He said he considers neither player a ``problem,'' but added, ``I just have to make a decision whether I want to sign them and go deeper into the tax for one year. I'm not sure what the impact of either one of those guys would have on our team. . . . Iverson is still a great, great player that is slipping through the cracks. Whoever signs him is probably going to get a very good year out of him.''
> 
> But he said there is ``not really'' a need to add a backup point guard and ``I'm not bringing in anyone to start over Mario Chalmers.'' Riley said the Heat is not pursuing former Heat point guard Jason Williams.
> 
> Riley addressed other issues:
> 
> • Though Utah's Carlos Boozer has openly lobbied for a trade to Miami, Riley said ``there hasn't been anything really at all about a trade for Boozer'' and that the public nature of the issue has been ``a little bit uncomfortable.'' But he said he has discussed other potential trades.
> 
> • He said he speaks to Dwyane Wade about once a week and the sides continue to discuss a contract extension, though Wade has strongly suggested he's likely to wait and become a free agent next summer.
> 
> ``Do I have any real angst about whether or not Dwyane will decide to leave us? Absolutely,'' Riley said. ``We're going to try to do everything to build a team he's going to be proud of. . . . He wants this team to be very, very good as fast as I can make that happen.''
> 
> Wade can earn $30 million more in his next contract if he re-signs with the Heat, and Riley said, ``The rules favor the home team.''
> 
> • He said the ``only teams spending deep in the tax'' are top contenders Boston, Orlando and Cleveland. ``All of those teams are supporting an already built team,'' he said. ``There's no doubt if we were in that position, we would do the same thing. We didn't want to give a full mid-level to someone for only one year. It's not about being frugal. It's about being very systematic with the plan.''
> 
> • He said the Heat made three offers with its mid-level exception, but would identify only one [Odom]. ``I felt it was a very sincere courting,'' Riley said of the Odom pursuit, which ended with him re-signing with the Lakers. ``There was interest deeply on both sides. Usually, those players will go back home unless they want to leave.''
> 
> The Heat has 13 players under contract and is about $2 million over the $69.9 million luxury tax threshold.


----------



## Wade County

From SI.com - Allen Iverson, Miami Heat make for good match

Where should Allen Iverson go? Memphis seems like a good fit. Charlotte needs scoring unless Larry Brown is wary of AI, Part II.
-- @raymondhern










The only reason we are talking Iverson-to-Memphis right now is because the Grizzlies' cash-strapped owner -- who recently canned the team's college scouts -- still thinks Iverson can sell tickets. No way does general manager Chris Wallace want a piece of Iverson; Wallace already has a young backcourt in Mike Conley and O.J. Mayo; and can you imagine a ball-hogging lineup that features Mayo, Iverson and Zach Randolph? That team might set a record for fewest assists in a season.

Iverson doesn't make much basketball sense in Charlotte, either. Sure, the Bobcats could use some scoring punch after averaging a league-low 93.6 points last season. But a source familiar with the situation told me that Iverson "wasn't realistic" for the Bobcats, not when they already have two strong playmakers in Raymond Felton (assuming he re-signs) and D.J. Augustin, whose development would be impeded by Iverson's presence.

The only legitimate fit for Iverson is Miami. After watching the East's elite reload this summer, the Heat are looking to bolster their lineup. And while point guard Mario Chalmers is a promising prospect, he's not so good that Miami wouldn't be willing to take a flyer on Iverson. But AI would have to come way down with his contract demands, probably to about $2 million per season. Is he willing to do that? That remains to be seen.


----------



## -33-

I'd take Iverson on a 1 year, $2 million contract


----------



## Smithian

Comeon, Micky, the extra games we'd win with AI would be worth not a huge amount more of money.


----------



## Wade County

A guy id like to see us pursue is Kelenna Azabuike. Think he could be had, as GSW seem to be set at the 2/3 really - not sure what theyd want for him, but he'd be nice at SF.

Pipe dreams I guess.


----------



## sknydave

Looking at that picture really drives home just how small (and amazing) Iverson is


----------



## Diophantos

Hollinger wrote an article at ESPN.com about the cap numbers and how they are going to shrink, how a lot of teams might be taken by surprise. Here's a nice section about us from the end of the article:



> The biggest winner of all, however, might be Miami. While several teams' hopes of cap space were severely diminished by the projected salary cap dip -- most notably New York's sugarplum dreams of inking two max contracts at once -- the Heat are unaffected. They have virtually no money on the books beyond this season and could add one max contract and another fairly expensive star, all while keeping Dwyane Wade.
> 
> No wonder Miami has been quiet this summer and happily let Jamario Moon scoot off to Cleveland. For all the talk from Wade about threatening to bolt if they aren't better this year, it's clear Miami's best shot at contending is to try to find Wade two stellar teammates next year and then continue to build in the following seasons … when the cap and tax levels project to rise just like the good old days.


http://insider.espn.go.com/nba/insider/columns/story?columnist=hollinger_john&page=LuxuryTax-090806


----------



## myst

Diophantos said:


> Hollinger wrote an article at ESPN.com about the cap numbers and how they are going to shrink, how a lot of teams might be taken by surprise. Here's a nice section about us from the end of the article:
> 
> 
> 
> http://insider.espn.go.com/nba/insider/columns/story?columnist=hollinger_john&page=LuxuryTax-090806


That's why I don't understand when some members here complain. We have known for a couple of years what our plans are.


----------



## -33-

http://www.nba.com/heat/video/2009/08/06/jermain_oneal_summertraining.heat/index.html

New video of Jermaine's summer workouts


----------



## Smithian

myst said:


> That's why I don't understand when some members here complain. We have known for a couple of years what our plans are.


There are countless FAs out there who would accept a 1 year contract and could help us in the short term.

What happpened the last time we returned basically every player from a team with no real additions? I forget. :|


----------



## Adam

DQ for 3 said:


> http://www.nba.com/heat/video/2009/08/06/jermain_oneal_summertraining.heat/index.html
> 
> New video of Jermaine's summer workouts


Wow, why is he leg pressing less than his own body weight? And he was sweating it too? Wtf? That can't be right. I seriously hope that came at the end of an intense workout.


----------



## sknydave

Looks like he's doing circuit training. If you can pound heavy weight in a circuit like that then you are a fitness god


----------



## UD40

Wait, so we could do something like:

Wade (max) + Bosh/Amare (max) + Joe Johnson/Rajon/Chandler/etc. ("another fairly expensive star")

ALL while keeping Mario and Beas!?!?!?!

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!


----------



## Smithian

I just want one more player come 2010... I am hot and cold on Joe Johnson fitting here, but regardless he is an elite player, can take some extra ball handling from Wade, and would be a top scorer and defender here. There is no reason in a million years that Atlanta should let him go, but Atlanta would be the ones who would screw something like that up.

I think we end up adding only one big time player in 2010, but I think we'll add an every night defensive minded center to replace JO if he leaves(likely), and any big time player will end up being a SF.

Pleae, let me be wrong and let it be Amare.


----------



## sMaK

Joe Johnson is talking with Atlanta for an extension already. Doubt he opts for free agency. 

I just hope that there will actually be some free agents out there for us to sign.


----------



## Jace

Johnson and ATL are just talking, the same way Cleveland and Miami have. JJ has just as much reason to wait and opt out as Wade. Even if he wants to stay with ATL he gets more money and years, if I'm not mistaken. Plus, who knows where the Hawks will be in a year.



The '93 Heat said:


> Wow, why is he leg pressing less than his own body weight? And he was sweating it too? Wtf? That can't be right. I seriously hope that came at the end of an intense workout.


Its 245, plus the leg press, which should be at least 45 lbs, making it at least 290. JO is listed at 258, and judging by this video, and what we've heard from people close to the team, he's trimmed down quite a bit already this off season. Also, there's a good chance they're still trying to bring his knee along, which might require delicate lifting. There's also the angle of wanting to make him lighter and quicker on his feet, to offset the diminished athleticism and help reduce the chance of more knee injuries. 

Its good to hear this is the most intense training he's ever done. Hopefully Grover cranks it up a notch.


----------



## myst

B-Easy said:


> Wait, so we could do something like:
> 
> Wade (max) + Bosh/Amare (max) + Joe Johnson/Rajon/Chandler/etc. ("another fairly expensive star")
> 
> ALL while keeping Mario and Beas!?!?!?!
> 
> WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!


I posted this in another thread



myst said:


> If we signed 2 max contracts we would have like $20-$25 million in cap space. Beasley, Chalmers and Cook will cost $8 million, so we will have 5 players signed and $12-17 million in cap space to sign 3-4 role players and the rest of the money can be spent on veterans on minimum contracts. Then in 2011-2012, Chalmers, Beasley and Cook will want raises, but we will be able to go over the salary cap to sign them, and have exceptions to add more players.
> 
> Realistically, we could have a line-up of (using players based on their current contract, not availability)
> 
> Chalmers, Tinsley
> Wade, Cook, House
> Beasley, Hill
> Bosh, Odom
> Camby, O'Neal, Magloire
> 
> That line-up would be close to $53 million when you calculate it conservatively. I calculated $25 million for Wade and Bosh, Beasley/Chalmers/Cook is $8 million, Odom is $7 million, Tinsley/House/Hill/Magloire would be around $6 million, Camby/O'Neal would be around $7 million. Now, that team isn't possible because most of those players aren't going to be free agents this year, but it's just to get an idea of what might be possible.


----------



## Adam

Jace said:


> Johnson and ATL are just talking, the same way Cleveland and Miami have. JJ has just as much reason to wait and opt out as Wade. Even if he wants to stay with ATL he gets more money and years, if I'm not mistaken. Plus, who knows where the Hawks will be in a year.
> 
> 
> 
> Its 245, plus the leg press, which should be at least 45 lbs, making it at least 290. JO is listed at 258, and judging by this video, and what we've heard from people close to the team, he's trimmed down quite a bit already this off season. Also, there's a good chance they're still trying to bring his knee along, which might require delicate lifting. There's also the angle of wanting to make him lighter and quicker on his feet, to offset the diminished athleticism and help reduce the chance of more knee injuries.
> 
> Its good to hear this is the most intense training he's ever done. Hopefully Grover cranks it up a notch.


The machine is another 90, but I'm taking without the machine.

It's what sknydave and I suggested, that he was doing it with other leg exercises, because there's never any reason otherwise to leg press so little relative to your weight. Even a skinny girl like Paris Hilton could easily do one times her own body weight if you put her on that machine.


----------



## sMaK

Heat and Iverson back in the news.


----------



## Rather Unique

I saw that, over on ESPN.com

I still don't think we're gonna add anybody(just a gut feeling), unless we can get AI to come here for bout 2 mil or less..


----------



## Smithian

I said it before and I'll say it again; we could so something with Allen Inverson here.


----------



## UD40

My gut tells me we'll sign him now. Hopefully whatever it is (if it happens,) won't effect 2010.


----------



## Jace

Heat.com Summer Camp Recap

EDIT: Not what I expected it to be.


----------



## Wade County

Just some articles on Beas from Ira and Mike Wallace:

_The decision ultimately will be made by Erik Spoelstra sometime during training camp.

But there will be plenty of other influences in play.

Will Michael Beasley see considerable time at small forward or even start there next season for the Heat?

There certainly has been no lack of opinion, especially from whose opinion counts most. 

"That's going to be up to Spo', but we've talked a lot about it," Pat Riley said during his recent mid-summer review. "But the skill set that he has shows me that he can play that position."

*Riley said too much of the focus has been on Beasley's limitations.*

*"Everybody picks apart what a player can and cannot do, or whether he can or cannot do this," Riley said. "I'm convinced that this guy can play, he can score, can shoot. He's one of our best players." * 

Riley recognizes the need for more firepower on the court, especially if Udonis Haslem and Mario Chalmers are the other starters.

"When you have two guys like Jermaine O'Neal and Michael Beasley out on the court, two guys who can really put the ball in the basket, and you got a guy like Dwyane, who creates a lot for these guys, also, then I think you've got to have him out there," Riley said of Beasley. *"Whether he's going to be at the three or the four, he'll play both spots. He's going to develop the skill set this year, next year, that he'll be able to play both spots very efficiently." * 

So far, Riley has been far more effusive about the possibilities of Beasley at small forward than Spoelstra, who prefers to refer to Beasley as a "forward," rather than delineating between power and small._

and

After seven weeks of offseason workouts designed to help last year's No. 2 overall draft pick transition between power forward and small forward, Spoelstra said he's reached a decision on what Beasley (right) will be classified next season: "I want to be able to just call him a forward," said Spoelstra, who suggested Beasley wouldn't be tagged with a position-specific title next season. That means, as Heat president Pat Riley said recently, Beasley will see time at both forward spots. Nothing new here. But Spoelstra did offer some insight on how *Beasley will be used in roles similar to the ones played by Marvin Williams, Lamar Odom and - to a very slight degree - LeBron James*. In a quest to maximize Beasley's versatility, Spoelstra said you can expect to see Beasley initiate the break off defensive rebounds and push the ball up the court. *At 6-9 and 235 pounds, Beasley could also be paired with Udonis Haslem or Jermaine O'Neal as the playmaker in "big pick-and-roll situations."* From the sounds of it, Beasley will get every opportunity through the first half of the season to convince Riley not to trade him in any sort of blockbuster move that might land someone who would otherwise become a mega free agent in 2010.


----------



## ATLien

Jace said:


> Johnson and ATL are just talking, the same way Cleveland and Miami have. JJ has just as much reason to wait and opt out as Wade. Even if he wants to stay with ATL he gets more money and years, if I'm not mistaken. Plus, who knows where the Hawks will be in a year.


I think it's just as much the Hawks wanting to wait as it is Joe wanting to wait. The fact is Joe has come up short in three playoff series with Atlanta.. and to be given a lot of money [which he will get from some team], you want to see the guy come up big in big games before making that commitment.


----------



## Jace

*Jermaine today via Twitter:*



> Im going to say this because i get ALOT of tweets about my health, "the body and knee is feeling the best it has felt in 2years"! im healthy


And...



> Man im really grinding harder than i ever had in my career! Its all or nothing for me this year. Failing is not a option this year!



He's really getting me hyped about the possibilities. I'm not expecting 20 and 10, but an efficient 16 and 8 or something along the lines would be pretty spectacular for us, along with Beasley's expected improvement.




ATLien said:


> I think it's just as much the Hawks wanting to wait as it is Joe wanting to wait. The fact is Joe has come up short in three playoff series with Atlanta.. and to be given a lot of money [which he will get from some team], you want to see the guy come up big in big games before making that commitment.


OK, thanks.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

16/8 and over 2 blks a game from JO would be great and not far fetched at all.


----------



## -33-

What do ya'll think is more important with JO....

That he contributes in the scoring column, or that he contributes on the glass?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

I'd say rebounding and defense more than points.

Just read this RT by Wade from Quentin Richardson's twitter. Look at all the names that were working out at Grovers Gym in Chicago 


> Good day at the gym today. Real nba run out there at attack athletics. @dwadeofficial , lebron, tmac, g.arenas, j oneal, shan brown, lu head, w bynum, oj mayo, iguodala, juju wright, bonzi wells, a walker, steve hunter, dre brown, joe alexander, john lucas and a bunch of other guys im prolly forgettin. Lol


----------



## Wade County

Damn, that's a packed gym. Dorell not there? or is he JuJu Wright (thought this would be Julian Wright).

With JO, I think it is equally important he gives us balanced offese and rebounding. We know he can defend, he's a premier shot blocker in this league. Offensively, he needs to provide us with that inside scoring ability. Rebounding wise, he needs to grab 7-8 a game consistently.

Side note - anyone else pissed that the Heat didnt try get Rasual Butler? Clips gave a 2nd rounder for him. Rasual would've been a nice fit.

Any chance we try and grab Q-Rich from the TWolves? Probably wouldn't cost much and atleast would give us a rebounder and 3pt shooter at the 3 spot. Wish he could recapture some of that early Clips/Suns form.


----------



## Zuca

MB30 said:


> Any chance we try and grab Q-Rich from the TWolves? Probably wouldn't cost much and atleast would give us a rebounder and 3pt shooter at the 3 spot. Wish he could recapture some of that early Clips/Suns form.


I think that it's not hard to get QRich at all, they're already trying to move him, it wouldn't be shocking to see a three-team move with Chicago included..

Mark Blount to Chicago; QRich to Miami; Jerome James to Minnesota (won't play anyway, just to save them 2,7 million)


----------



## Rather Unique

DQ for 3 said:


> What do ya'll think is more important with JO....
> 
> That he contributes in the scoring column, or that he contributes on the glass?


For scoring, I'm thinking it all depends on Bease and our decisions with him. We're gonna need JO to score period, as he's our 'inside' presence but whether we need 12 or 16+ a game is all going to depend on how much we use Mike and his ability to be that consistent second scorer. If we stay tight on his mins, like last year, and he can't get the consistency down, we're gonna need 16+ from Jermaine. If we give Mike the minutes and he shows the night in, night out scoring ability then we can somewhat afford to have JO in the low teens. 

As for most important, i think it's Rebounding because we not very good rebounders 1-3 (if we're talking Beasely at the 4), so the bulk of the boards have to come from our 4-5. 



MB30 said:


> *Side note - anyone else pissed that the Heat didnt try get Rasual Butler? Clips gave a 2nd rounder for him. Rasual would've been a nice fit.*
> 
> *Any chance we try and grab Q-Rich from the TWolves? *


You really want to pay almost 8 mill w/ tax for Rasual Butler? 

QRich can definitely be had, i read somewhere the T-Wolves are even considering moving him already...AGAIN. Whether we'd want him or not is a different story.


----------



## sMaK

There's a reason why QRich has been traded so many times.


----------



## Jace

There has been a lot of talk about JO and Beasley's projected numbers, what do you guys think Chalmers will improve to next season? He already had a strong rookie campaign, with stats comparable to many vet starters. How high can he go?


----------



## sknydave

He needs to address the defensive issues. His steals are great, but waaaaaaaay too many point guards were waltzing into the lane on his watch


----------



## Rather Unique

I'm not THAT worried defensively for Mario, let's face it guys, most PGs get burned quite often, alot of that rides on what's behind you, and how good your squad can help and recover. I think he'll continue to improve little by little as they system becomes second nature. 

As for numbers for Mario, my expectation is 12/6 a small but steady increase. A (realistic) best case scenario could be like a more efficient Raymond Felton 14/7.


----------



## Jace

HEAT resume Tinsley Talks


----------



## Wade County

Tinsley would be a handy backup for Mario. Solid vet.

My expectation for Mario is something like 11 and 5 - i dont think he has a huge ceiling, but I think he'll be more efficient and more reliable night in night out.


----------



## -33-

Anybody else notice the comment in that article about how Tinsley and JO had some times in Indy where they weren't exactly best buddies?


----------



## Jace

Yeah I just noticed that part. I think its all BS conjecture. Im sure a lot of negative rumors were made up during those times.

Tinsley apparently once called JO the MVP of the team.


----------



## Jace

> “I want to be in Miami, and I hope everything works out that way,” Wade said Thursday. “I want to be one of those players that stays with one franchise for his entire career.”


LINK

More of that stuff, but its good to hear. Nice to hear it coming from another city, too.


----------



## sknydave

I wonder if trading for Quinton Richardson will be the Heat's only offseason move


----------



## Wade2Bosh

From AI's twitter


> If you think that I am just going away-Think again! I am getting ready for the NBA season. Waiting for the call. Charlotte, Miami, NY.


----------



## PoetLaureate

I assume most of you read the Ask Ira section on the sun-sentinel website. Does anyone else feel like stabbing themselves in the face after reading some of those questions? I mean really.. "Q: Is the Heat a contender now with Richardson aboard? -- J.A."

REALLY?


----------



## Wade County

LOL - yeah i did read that, and its absurd. A contender for homecourt, maybe, but not like Q was gonna make a difference to that one way or the other. If it was the Q of about 5-6 years ago, maybe.

Mike Wallace at the Herald has been good of late, here's a link to his summary on the roster.

http://blogs.herald.com/miami_heat/...gest-weakness--fluidity-the-playing-rota.html


----------



## Wade County

What do you think it would take to bring this man to Miami? Assuming the Suns are out of Playoff contention by midseason (they're a fringe team at this stage) - could Amare be had before 2010 hits? Then, have him sign an extension.

I'd imagine Suns would want expirings - so could we package Haslem, QRich and Dorell for Amare and Pavolovic?


----------



## Smithian

I'd like to see Haslem being one of those guys who is traded, bought out, and returns for a low salary. That guy needs to be a career Heatian.

I could really see a situation where the Suns trade him so they don't lose him for nothing.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

J-Will signed with the Magic.

Ira thinks this could possibly open things up for a trade for Anthony Johnson

Link


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Here's a Q-Rich article from SI about all the trades that he's been apart of this summer


> Compared to his way stations this summer, Miami is looking at Richardson as a player, in addition to his value as a salary-cap number who'll come off the books in a year. He has a chance to log minutes at small forward, where second-year talent Michael Beasley will be tried, and probably need help, in a planned shift from power forward. Some overheated Miami fans already are speculating that Richardson might start, though a backup role seems fine. Anything that keeps him out of a suit behind the bench.
> 
> "I'm an optimist about everything anyway,'' Richardson said. "I look at this as a great opportunity. It's a great organization. I don't think it could have gone any better. I've already got a couple great friends on the team, Dwyane [Wade] and Dorell Wright, guys I'd be friends with whether I was going to be here or not. So that's a bonus.''
> 
> Richardson spent two hours in and around Miami house hunting Monday. "I'm only going to rent anyway,'' he said quickly, anticipating the wisecrack. There is a punch-line factor here, the tendency to have fun at Richardson's expense over relocating so fast that even e-mail can't keep up with him. While Jim Jackson ranks as the NBA's all-time transactions king -- one draft, seven trades, five free-agent signings -- Richardson at least shares the record for swaps in a month. Memphis forward Darrell Arthur in 2008 was drafted No. 27 by New Orleans, then immediately traded to Portland and Houston before landing with the Grizzlies, all without ever playing a game.


Link


----------



## sMaK

Anthony Johnson? Ugh. I hate Anthony Johnson. 

And is JWill really better than Anthony Johnson anyway? The guy was out of the league for a year and didn't look too hot when he played the year before.


----------



## Jace

Yeah we were given the whole "best shape of my life" spiel, too, and nothing came of it. I went to a bunch of games that year, and while he looked close to his old (05-06) self at times, for the most part he was doo doo.

LOL, I remember his best game was against the Magic. I was there, we wore El Heat unis.

J-Will had 34, 7, and 6

O-town fans are probably talking about that game and getting pumped up.


----------



## -33-

Jace said:


> Yeah we were given the whole "best shape of my life" spiel, too, and nothing came of it. I went to a bunch of games that year, and while he looked close to his old (05-06) self at times, for the most part he was doo doo.
> 
> LOL, I remember his best game was against the Magic. I was there, we wore El Heat unis.
> 
> J-Will had 34, 7, and 6
> 
> O-town fans are probably talking about that game and getting pumped up.



Great game there by JWill...but I'd have to say his best game in Miami was the close-out game against Detroit, where he was perfect from the field, sending us to the Finals.


----------



## Jace

Well I meant in his final year. And in that game he started 10-10, but missed his last two.


----------



## Wade County

JWill wont make much of a difference these days, but I liked him while he was here.


----------



## IbizaXL

With Orlando having such a talented team, any deficiencies Williams has wont be as obvious. He might have an impact on this team even as a back up.


----------



## Jace

10 best teams of the decade to not win a Championship

03-04 Heat are tenth


----------



## Wade2Bosh

^you mean 2004-05 

Injuries killed that team and at the worst possible time too.


----------



## Wade County

That team couldve been great. Damon and EJ were solid contributors on that squad. DWade and Shaq's injuries killed us against the Pistons though.


----------



## Jace

Yeah, that team was border-line dominant. Over the past couple of seasons I've thought back to that year, and how good it felt to be one of the big dogs in the league. I remember Bill Walton and others constantly calling us the favorites to win the chip that year, only to sneak in and win it the next year when people were doubting Riley's summer moves.

I like how they retrospectively give Wade credit for being the true driving force behind that team's success.


----------



## Dee-Zy

IbizaXL said:


> With Orlando having such a talented team, any deficiencies Williams has wont be as obvious. He might have an impact on this team even as a back up.


You need to leave the names of the girls in your avy in your sig or something.

Who that? She's fiiiiiiiiiiiiiine!!!


----------



## IbizaXL

Dee-Zy said:


> You need to leave the names of the girls in your avy in your sig or something.
> 
> Who that? She's fiiiiiiiiiiiiiine!!!


Her name is not important. All I know is that shes hawt with those DJ headphones.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> The Heat, with 13 players signed, hasn't offered a contract to rookie guard Pat Beverley -- acquired from the Lakers for $1.5 million on draft night -- because it's not sure if he might be better served playing overseas next season, agent Kevin Bradbury said. A lot will hinge on whether Pat Riley signs a veteran point guard in September.


link


----------



## Wade County

Not unexepected news really. Riles is waiting to grab a quality player on the cheap on a 1yr deal.


----------



## Jace

I call Tinsley or Murray


----------



## Wade2Bosh

I'd be happy with either one of them.


----------



## Wade County

I bet its Tinsley.


----------



## Jace

Hollinger may be the only ESPN guy I like



> Is Kobe likely the third best sg in the league at this point (Wade and Roy)?
> 
> *John Hollinger*
> 
> No, no, no. Roy is really good and nearly matched Kobe in PER a year ago, but Kobe remains a clear second in the shooting guard hierarchy.





> Kobe is the more durable player. But at this point in their respective careers, Wade is better





> Is there any chance Luol Deng can approach the player he was in that playoff series against the Heat ever again?
> 
> *John Hollinger*
> 
> Sure, if an injured Dwyane Wade guards him all 82 games. More realistic is if he can be the player from that regular season, when he also put up solid numbers. I expect him to get a lot more shots with Gordon gone.


[/homerism]


----------



## Dee-Zy

IbizaXL said:


> Her name is not important. All I know is that shes hawt with those DJ headphones.



aw come on man! You can't do that to us!!!


----------



## sMaK

Jace said:


> Hollinger may be the only ESPN guy I like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/homerism]


Yeah, I really like Hollinger. Helps that he seems to like the Heat too LOL


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Heat may not add a PG through FA, but may try through a trade according to Mike Wallace of the Herald


> If Allen Iverson is truly awaiting a counter offer from the Heat, The Answer should probably expect a four-word response from Miami president Pat Riley: Thanks. But no thanks.
> 
> League sources with knowledge of the Heat's thinking at this point suggested Friday that Riley has essentially abandoned any thought of addressing his lack of point guard depth through free agency.
> 
> With the Heat already about $3 million above the league's dollar-for-dollar luxury tax threshold of $69.9 million, any significant additions Miami might make to the roster would presumably come through a potential sign-and-trade deal.
> 
> What that likely means is that Riley will pass on available playmakers such as Iverson, Jamaal Tinsley, Flip Murray or anyone who'd command more than the league-subsidized vet's minimum on a 1-year deal.
> 
> The Heat has expressed varying levels of interest in Iverson, Tinsley and Murray throughout the offseason. Riley even went as far as to inform Iverson's camp to hit up the Heat before the 10-time All-Star and former MVP decided to accept another offer.
> 
> A source close to Iverson confirmed that the Grizzlies have a standing offer, which reportedly is a one-year deal for the $3.5 million Memphis has left under the salary cap. Iverson's camp complied with Riley's request to get back to the Heat with Memphis' figures and is awaiting a response. Charlotte, reportedly, is also in the mix. But the math just doesn't make sense as far as Miami is concerned.
> 
> The $3.5 million Memphis has offered equates to just that: $3.5 million. That's how finances work for the very few teams out there that are below the $57.7 million salary cap.
> 
> Should Charlotte decide to match Memphis' offer, the $3.5 million or more chunk it would eat out of the Bobcat's mid-level exception would equate to just that. That's how finances work for team's that operate above the salary cap but below the punitive luxury tax.
> 
> And then there's Miami, where $3.5 million for Iverson would equate to $7 million, where even $1.5 million for Murray means $3 million on the expense account. We all know Miami has a tropical climate. But when you're making it rain to the tune of $23 million for Jermaine O'Neal and almost $3 million for Dorell Wright this season - eating up nearly half the salary cap right there alone - spending flexibility gets drenched.
> 
> That means the $5.9 million ($12 mil in actual cost) mid-level exception and the $2 million ($4 million) veteran's exception available at Miami's disposal probably won't get touched. And maybe not even the two trade exceptions ($4.2 mil and $800K) that have been available.
> 
> Money matters meant having to make a sort of mind-boggling move this week. The Heat shipped $1.5 million and a second-round draft picks to the Lakers to acquire Pat Beverley on draft night. But Miami then saved $1 million this week by not signing Beverley and allowing him to instead sign with a Greek team for this season.
> 
> Miami is no longer in the business of doing business straight up this summer. There can only be addition by subtraction. In theory, that brings Utah (Boozer), Portland (Blake, Bayless), the L.A. Clippers (Camby), New Jersey (Alston, Dooling) and a few other overstocked potential partners back into the mix.
> 
> Or maybe - just maybe - Miami goes into training camp Sept. 28 as is. Without The Answer or an obvious solution to its point guard depth issues.


Link


----------



## Jace

Blake or Dooling for me. Blake would fit perfectly backing up Chalmers, and could easily start if Mario gets injured or regresses. Keyon I like over Rafer for his scoring ability, three-point shooting, and defense. 

Imagine trading JJ for Blake. Miami for Miami. Dooling is from South Florida, too. 

Do you guys think we'd rather trade JJ instead of Dorell at this point? Keeping Dorell instead allows us to not have to buyout JJ next year, and Wright appears poised to finally truly sink or swim. Q-Rich may be looked at as a guy who can replace JJ's shooting on the roster, and we'd still have the reigning champ from downtown (Cook.)

I see the Blake trade being more likely, as PO is a WC team. Im sure they have nothing but good things to say about JJ, so they may want to take him back, with only Outlaw and Batum as true SFs on the roster. Replacing Blake with Miller in the starting line-up hurts their three-point-shooting badly. I recall PO fans saying their team went on the best run with JJ healthy and starting, so they may even project him as a starter.

Would you guys do Blake for Jones?


----------



## Wade County

Id do it.

Blake is an ideal backup PG and a good fit next to Wade as he can shoot the deep ball. Plus it makes Quinn a 3rd stringer, which is good news for everybody. Jones's production can be replaced via Dorell, DQ, Diawara, Beas...whoever the hell is playing SF for us this year.


----------



## Jace

Id hate the fact that we never got to truly see what Wade and Jones could have done together, particularly with a JO and Beasley also in place, but I like the idea of Blake more.

The thought of what I'd do if we entered training camp with Quinn 2nd in the depth chart, my...I just don't know...

*shudder*


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Heat looking at Blazers free agent forward Shavlik Randolph*


> Already thin at power forward, and possibly even more limited at the position at the start of camp depending on the status of Michael Beasley, the Miami Heat is taking a look at Portland Trail Blazers free agent Shavlik Randolph.
> 
> Undrafted out of Duke in 2005, Randolph appeared in 10 games for the Trail Blazers last season after spending the previous three seasons with the Philadelphia 76ers. He is named for his grandfather, Ronnie Shavlik, an All-American at North Carolina State.
> 
> A limited presence throughout his pro career, the 6-foot-10 forward has appeared in 89 games over his four NBA seasons, averaging 2.4 points and 2.4 rebounds. He has appeared in only 32 games the past three seasons.
> 
> If signed, Randolph would be added at the veteran's minimum, with the Heat already above the league's dollar-for-dollar luxury tax on excessive payroll. Randolph is one of several unsigned lower-end free-agent power forwards, a list that also includes Juwan Howard, Mark Madsen, Melvin Ely, Malik Rose, Stromile Swift and Raef LaFrentz.
> 
> The Heat is expected to look at several other options at the position in coming days.


...


----------



## sMaK

I would love JJ for Blake but the Blazers would never do that. They already have too many swingmen.


----------



## Dee-Zy

Oh, I thought Tinsley was a done deal...


----------



## Rather Unique

Shavlik Randolph YES!! :nonono:
I mean seriously, what's the point? 

But don't worry guys, i'd put my money on it that Stevie Blake is in Miami next year via free agency.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> The Heat -- which says it would prefer to trade for a backup point guard than sign one -- spoke to New Jersey about ex-Heat guards Rafer Alston and Keyon Dooling, one of whom could be dealt. Nothing materialized, but the door was left open for further talks.


Link


----------



## Wade County

Love for a reunion with either of those guys, aslong as it didnt cost us too much.

Dooling for DWright? Could see it happening.


----------



## gi0rdun

Has there been any progress on Lamar Odom or Carlos Boozer or is it as likely as Amare Stoudemire going to Golden State?


----------



## myst

gi0rdun said:


> Has there been any progress on Lamar Odom or Carlos Boozer or is it as likely as Amare Stoudemire going to Golden State?


Lamar Odom? He signed with LA like a month ago. I think we gave up on Carlos Boozer when LO signed with the Lakers.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Heat looks at two low-end centers, including Wade dunk "victim"*


> The Miami Heat's will-work-for-food portion of its personnel process included tryouts recently by two players vying for a spot in the team's power rotation.
> 
> Former Arkansas center Steven Hill, who appeared in one game last season with the Oklahoma City Thunder, and center Paul Davis, who spent the past three seasons with the Los Angeles Clippers, are the latest to receive auditions.
> 
> Despite the presence of Jermaine O'Neal, Jamaal Magloire, Joel Anthony, Udonis Haslem and Michael Beasley on the roster, Heat President Pat Riley said he is looking to add at least one more power player before the Sept. 28 start of training camp at AmericanAirlines Arena.
> 
> Even with O'Neal spending recent weeks in Chicago under noted trainer Tim Grover, Riley indicated concerns remain about his starting center's knees.
> 
> "We feel like he's going to have a great year," Riley said of the 30-year-old, 14th-year center. "But he might not be able to practice all the time and stuff like that. So we probably need another big."
> 
> Whoever is added for camp, Riley said it likely would on a non-guaranteed contract.
> 
> "Do I have the right to ask them to do that? I feel very comfortable with some of these players and telling their agents that," he said.
> 
> Davis has a unique connection to the Heat.
> 
> Drafted 34th overall in 2006, the former Michigan State center was the player Dwyane Wade dunked on in a humorous Gatorade commercial that featured the Heat guard debating with two sides of his conscious about how to handle a drive to the basket.
> 
> "I said, 'Well how much is it for?' " Davis related of the conversation with his agent. "And he told me and I said, 'I'll get dunked on for that.' "


----------



## Wade County

Man, we went from Odom and Boozer to Hill and Paul Davis.

As slow as this offseason has been, 2010 better be insanely busy. We'll probably be linked to every FA and their mother.

I still think we need a vet PG more than ANOTHER center.

Does Beas begin the season as a starter?


----------



## UD40

I honestly wouldn't mind Paul Davis. I think he could be a solid option off the bench for a few minutes a game.


----------



## Adam

But we re-signed Jor-El so we don't need another center. Jor-El also deserves those minutes more than Paul Davis because Jor-El impressed against Atlanta in the playoffs.


----------



## Jace

OK, gonna finally ask, why "Jor-el"?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Jace said:


> OK, gonna finally ask, why "Jor-el"?


That's Superman's father's name


----------



## Smithian

Steven Hill would be a decent pickup for a low to minimum contract. He is a legit 7 foot, extremely good shot blocker, and has an awesome attitude. I loved him here at Arkansas and he really is just one of those good people that you have to like if you have a heart. His freshman year at Arkansas, his mother died from breast cancer and he still kept on chugging. For the next 3 years, he grew his hair out and actually grew a reputation and even took some unfair criticism for it. Each time it got long enough, he cut it and donated it to Locks for Love, an organization that tries to create wigs for cancer victims. Although he would often be a DNP-CD or not even in uniform, we'd all appreciate him.

He hits the floor for loose balls, isn't the worst player in the world offensively, and again just is a good person to have around.

This clip has a ton of P-Bev(#21) from his freshman year along with highlight of one of Steven Hill's better games as a Razorback; http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YGu9R4gzmh8

Steven Hill Highlight Film; http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=djrlKxw1Vak . Made before senior year so lots of good plays not there. There are however a lot of tight passes from Patrick Beverley, who is in his freshman year at this point.










Steven Hill, I salute you! It would be a joy to see you in Miami.​


----------



## Jace

How does a constant out-of-rotation or inactive playing in college make an NBA roster? Something not right there.


----------



## Jace

Who would've thought we'd be in position to sign Randolph, Davis, and Hill this off season, let alone at this point?
Too bad for their first names.


----------



## Smithian

He'd be a DNP-CD here in Miami possibly... He started all four years at Arkansas. He started over Darian Townes who the Heat worked out this offseason and last, Vincent Hunter who is currently in Europe, at times Charles Thomas who is in Europe right now, and Michael Washington who averaged about 16 and 10 last year in his first year as a full time starter. He was a four year starter on a stacked front court at Arkansas.


----------



## Jace

Oh misread that


----------



## sMaK

We should just sign every Arkansas alumnus we can.


----------



## Jace

If Smithian and Pat Riley traded places, that might just happen.


----------



## Smithian

sMaK said:


> We should just sign every Arkansas alumnus we can.


Well, Ronnie Brewer is about to be a free agent...

But, seriously, you think I hype them all, but if you go back and look, I have named only three Razorbacks ever as the Heat needing to pick up; Steven Hill, Darian Townes, and Patrick Beverley.

C Steven Hill = Was worked out by the team this week after I wanted to pick him up last year.

F/C Darian Townes = Has been picked up for the training camp roster both of the past two offseason after I wanted to pick him up in the draft.

G Patrick Beverley = We traded not only a 2nd round pick but 1.5 million dollars as well for him.

It isn't like I just spout off random names, I name off guys who I think could fill a legitimate need on the Miami Heat, and the results make it seem like I have a brain and I'm not some brainless homer.

So, "peace2:


----------



## sMaK

LOL

Just bustin' your chops man. May the force be with you.


----------



## Smithian

I still try to bring out my inner Wade2Matrix every once in a while... Every time I have astroke of genius(Patrick Beverley), but usually it is just a shart.


----------



## sknydave

shart is how I would describe this offseason.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

For those with directv, the sports pack is free right now and on NBA tv, they're showing the top 20 games of 2008-09. The Heat have 3 games on it. At 4pm is the Cavs-Heat game, where Wade and Lebron both scored over 40 and the Cavs won, at 6pm is the Jazz-Heat game and at midnight is the Bulls-Heat game.


----------



## Jace

I work tonight and dont have DirectTV. Double Whammy.

I was really wanting to see that Bulls game again.


----------



## Jace

D-Wade is back, and lovin' it.



> Bac in 305. I go all over the world but itz nothing like coming bac to the MIayO


Via Twitter.

But of course, he's dying to go to the Bulls/Knicks/Nets, right?


----------



## sknydave

You don't need DirecTV, just the nba tv channel


----------



## Jace

SLAM article on Wade and Philanthropy 

Interview on similar topics


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*UD Hungry for Season, Freedom*


> While much of the Heat's internal discussions this offseason have been focused on a (so far) failed effort to Haslem convince Dwyane Wade to sign a contract extension, the only other player on the roster who contributed to Miami's 2006 title run essentially has received the silent treatment.
> 
> Forward Udonis Haslem has been just as eligible for an extension entering the final season of his contract as Wade has been going into the last guaranteed year of his deal.
> 
> But that's where the similarities end in their respective predicaments. Whereas Wade finally went on the record in the Miami Herald last week to say he won't sign an extension and will wait until next summer to consider his options as a free agent, Haslem suggested Tuesday that he would have jumped at the opportunity to tack another season or two onto his contract with the Heat.
> 
> But there was only one problem. The offer never came. Not even minimal discussions about one. Heat president Pat Riley has long planned to maximize salary cap space for a potential blockbuster summer of free agency in 2010, so the relative silence with Haslem was expected.
> 
> That doesn't necessarily mean it was embraced.
> 
> But barring a change in the next two weeks, Haslem will enter the Sept. 28 start of training camp having survived another summer of trade speculation. He was linked to rumors (legitimate or otherwise) in which he may have been headed to Toronto as part of a package for Chris Bosh. Then, it was to Phoenix with accessories for Amare Stoudemire. After that, it was to Utah in exchange for disgruntled Carlos Boozer. And perhaps even to L.A. as a last-ditch effort to swing Lamar Odom.
> 
> It's a process Haslem has grown so accustomed to in his six seasons with the Heat that the South Florida native has even convinced himself that a change of scenery or a chance to expand his role elsewhere might not be the worst thing that could happen.
> 
> "With so much trade buzz going on about me, I've got to believe that other teams want me," Haslem said Monday during a promotional event to donate computers and supplies to a Miami Beach middle school. "So maybe I will look forward to the free agency market, too."
> 
> While Haslem's value to the Heat and job security as the starting power forward has been deeply debated by fans, there seems to be a completely different perception of him among teammates and Heat executives. Riley and coach Erik Spoelstra have shown nothing but support and appreciation for the heart, hustle, leadership, dirty work and consistent approach that have defined Haslem over the years.
> 
> But this is a contract year, and Haslem would like nothing more than to emerge from the box in which he's been widely labeled as a consummate role player.
> 
> "I get put in a category, but I'm much more than a utility player," said Haslem, who has averaged 10 points and 8.1 rebounds over six seasons. "If I wanted to score 20, trust me, I could. I've settled for a lesser role to help my team win because I'm all about winning. Make no mistake about it. The thing that makes me special is that I can do other things without the ball. Whether other people respect that or not, that's a skill in this league. A lot of players, you take the ball out of their hands and they're non-existent."
> 
> Haslem has mastered the art of tuning out skeptics and critics, and he'll continue to forge ahead amid the beckons by some for Beasley/Bosh/Boozer to unseat him at power forward. Haslem would have welcomed some sort of extension offer from his hometown team. But he understands why it didn't happen, despite the fact he's one of only two power forwards in the East to help his team win a title. There are just too many unanswered questions with the Heat's roster to hitch longterm to anyone not named Dwyane.
> 
> Now, Haslem is ready to move ahead with his season and future - here or elsewhere.
> 
> "Coach Riley has an obligation to do what's best for the team," said Haslem, who will earn about $7 million in the final year of his contract. "Obviously, if he's kept me here, then he feels this is the best situation. I love Miami. I love being here and I want to be here. This is an exciting year for everybody. I'll have the ability to see the free agent market. I'm looking forward to it as well."


----------



## Dee-Zy

Jace said:


> D-Wade is back, and lovin' it.
> 
> 
> 
> Via Twitter.
> 
> But of course, he's dying to go to the Bulls/Knicks/Nets, right?


MIayO?


----------



## sknydave

he was talking about putting some mayo on his sandwich. He actually hates miami


----------



## Jace

I think that stems from Miami being Coke-city, and "yayo" meaning "cocaine."


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Heat poised to add point guard John Lucas III for training camp*


> John Lucas III, son of former NBA guard John Lucas, is on the verge of receiving a contract from the Miami Heat to attend the team's training camp.
> 
> The younger Lucas, a 6-foot point guard who went undrafted out of Oklahoma State in 2005, has been working out at AmericanAirlines Arena along with journeyman forward Shavlik Randolph, who also is expected to receive a contract in time for Monday's start of camp.
> 
> Lucas split last season between Colorado of the NBA Development League and a team in the Spanish League. He played the previous season in the Italian League, but the two seasons before that he played for the Houston Rockets, including 47 appearances there in 2006-07.
> 
> Lucas attended camp last year with the Oklahoma City Thunder, not seeing action before being released three games into the regular season. He recently was selected by the Maine Red Claws in the D-League expansion draft.
> 
> Randolph, undrafted out of Duke in 2005, appeared in 10 games for the Portland Trail Blazers last season after spending the previous three seasons with the Philadelphia 76ers. He is named for his grandfather, Ronnie Shavlik, an All-American at North Carolina State.
> 
> A limited inside presence throughout his pro career, the 6-foot-10 forward has appeared in 89 games over his four NBA seasons, averaging 2.4 points and 2.4 rebounds. He has appeared in only 32 games the past three seasons.


----------



## Wade County

Good camp bodies to give our guys a test out - wont expect either to make the actual roster.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Heat to add free-agent power forward Andre Brown for camp*


> The Miami Heat appears on the verge of completing its training-camp roster, with plans to sign 6-foot-9 forward Andre Brown to a one-year, non-guaranteed contract.
> 
> Brown, who appeared in four games last season with the Charlotte Bobcats, after playing for the Memphis Grizzlies in 2007-08 and Seattle SuperSonics in 2006-07, worked out for the Heat for two weeks earlier this summer.
> 
> Agent Mark Bartelstein said Heat President Pat Riley had expressed continued interest in getting Brown into camp, which opens Monday at AmericanAirlines Arena.
> 
> "They've liked him for a while," Bartelstein said. "Pat and I have talked about Andre quite a bit for years."
> 
> Bartelstein said he placed Brown with the Heat, because "they have a couple of spots potentially to make the team."
> 
> Should the Heat opt to utilize 2008 first-round pick Michael Beasley at small forward, it would leave starter Udonis Haslem and camp acquisitions Shavlik Randolph and Brown potentially vying for time at power forward.
> 
> Brown, 28, went undrafted out of DePaul in 2004. He spent his first two seasons in Europe and South Korea, before time in the NBA Development League.
> 
> Bartelstein, who represents several available free agents, said he sensed that the Heat will move forward with the 16 veterans now working with the team, a group that includes free-agent point guard John Lucas III.
> 
> "I think they're pretty much done right now," he said.


:iwon: :uhoh:


----------



## Jace

Short Vid of Wade and Grover workin


----------



## Adam

Wade3 said:


> "I get put in a category, but I'm much more than a utility player," said Haslem, who has averaged 10 points and 8.1 rebounds over six seasons. "If I wanted to score 20, trust me, I could.
Click to expand...

I guess you have to have a lot of faith in yourself to even make the NBA, but come on...:spanky:


----------



## Jace

He's gotten really defensive about his scoring ability since Beas has arrived.

Sure Haslem could score 20 if he wanted, if he got 20+ shots and Wade and Beas relinquished theirs to him.


----------



## Smithian

Remember Haslem looked pretty darn good early on down low when he was at center as a scorer.


----------



## Adam

That's not how the story goes. He had one good game of 20 points against the _D'Antoni_ Knicks by their design to not defend him and we lost and Zach Randolph made him look stupid.


----------



## Wade County

Yeah, sorry UD...just dont see you ever averaging more than 10 and 8. You've maxed out your talent, which isnt a bad thing - in fact it shows a lot of dedication and hard work can get you places.

I read somewhere that Spo said that theyve been working on Haslem making plays off the dribble...does anyone else get cold shivers thinking about that? scary, scary times.

Cant wait for camp to start and to hear all the stories coming out - bout time Heat.com gave us some new footage actually.


----------



## PoetLaureate

He could average 20 a game, but we might win 15 games in the process. A lot of dudes in the NBA can average 20, only a few can do it efficiently and contribute positively to a win.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Jack McClinton and the Spurs parted ways. I hope we bring him in for camp. He'd be a long shot but you can never have enough shooters on a team.

If it worked out then great, if not then we lose nothing.


----------



## Jace

I agree. According to his twitter his agent is seeing "whats up" down here. We'll see what happens. Imagine having D-Wright, Q-Rich, AND J-Mac all to play with D-Wade. Its a four-some of butt-buddies.

But yeah, I'd rather Jack McClinton take Quinn's minutes, even if he can't run an offense.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Mourning's role with the Heat is officially named

*Alonzo Mourning named Heat vice president of player programs*


> Three months after Alonzo Mourning revealed he would be taking the position, the Miami Heat formally announced Thursday that the former All-Star center is the team's new vice president of player programs.
> 
> In the newly created position, Mourning, 39, will mostly work off the court with the team's younger players. According to the team, he will be "providing direct support and one-on-one mentoring." The position also will have Mourning representing the team in community and business affairs.
> 
> It is the second time Mourning has rejoined the Heat. He first arrived Nov. 3, 1995 in a trade form the Charlotte Hornets. Then, after leaving for the New Jersey Nets in free agency in 2003, he rejoined the Heat as a free agent on March 1, 2005, playing a leading role in the franchise's 2006 NBA championship.
> 
> He retired last season, with his No. 33 becoming the first jersey retired by the franchise. He remains the franchise's all-time leader in games, minutes, free throws attempted, offensive rebounds, defensive rebounds, total rebounds and blocked shots.
> 
> Earlier this month, Mourning received the Mannie Jackson Basketball's Human Spirit Award from the Naismith Memorial Basketball Hall of Fame, for community work that includes his annual Summer Groove charity event, as well as efforts related to his standing as a kidney-transplant recipient.


----------



## Adam

If it's all arbitrary and the position was just created then why not make him president instead of vice president? Sounds a lot better that way.


----------



## Jace

I wondered that too.


----------



## Jace

*The full Wade/Grover workout video*


----------



## IbizaXL

Im happy to see Zo stay active within the Heat organization. Pat Riley really likes to keep a close circle of friends whom he can trust.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> Two weeks after Miami Heat President Pat Riley said the team may have to hold veteran center Jermaine O'Neal out of some practice sessions this season, the team added two more big men to its roster for training camp.
> 
> With O'Neal likely to be given time off during two-a-days to rest his legs, the Heat has added former San Antonio Spurs center Anthony Tolliver and Georgia Tech rookie Alade Aminu to its roster for camp, which opens Monday at AmericanAirlines Arena.
> 
> Tolliver, 6-9, went undrafted out of Creighton in 2007, splitting 2007-08 between the NBA Development League and the German League. He appeared in 19 games last season with San Antonio, averaging 2.7 points. He also had a 10-day contract last season with the New Orleans Hornets, but did not get into a game.
> 
> Aminu, 6-10, went undrafted last June, after spending four seasons at Georgia Tech, averaging 11.8 points, 8.0 rebounds and 1.8 blocked shots as a senior. He worked out for the Heat prior to last June's draft and fancies himself as a Chris Andersen type.


Link


----------



## Jace

Flip Murray is taking 1.99 for one season from the Bobcats. Bummer.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Yeah, it sucks that we've been so amazingly cheap this off-season.


----------



## Smithian

Even though Mickey Arison is too cheap to do anything, is anyone else excited to see Joe Johnson just turned down his Atlanta extension? He'll probably test free agency. Joe Johnson would be a very good signing to put next to Wade as a SF. Joe Johnson would be awesome as a #2 option and would be able to handle the ball a lot and allow Wade to play Olympic-style off ball a lot more, which is when I think he actually is unleashed as a player. Plus, it would be nice to watch the Hawk decend into suckiness again without him.


----------



## sknydave

It would be nice.. I think JJ is the kind of guy who is at his best when he's the #2 guy on a team, too.


----------



## Jace

Ever since this 2010-lust has started, I've had my eye on JJ. He's pretty much the ideal SF to put next to Wade (I dont care if he's undersized, we should've made the Finals with EJ as our SF). JJ and Dwyane are good friends from their US experience, so I think Wade might be able to entice him over. Hopefully JJ isnt just doing this for more years/money from ATL.


----------



## Jace

*So who's left? Tinsley and (seemingly) everyone else*



> The goal in chronicling the free-agent market this summer was to show how the Heat had to make its move before the market dried up.
> 
> Yet, after one week of training camp, there still is enough available to fill the end of many benches.
> Which is why when taking stock of what the Heat has at camp, consider who also remains available.
> 
> Jamaal Tinsley bench
> That rush for Jamaal Tinsley (at right) in August? Uh, still on the market.
> The concern about a veteran point guard? Brevin Knight, Jacque Vaughn, Bobby Jackson and Tyronn Lue all are still seeking employment.
> 
> Worried about scoring? Jerry Stackhouse and Rashard McCants remain without teams.
> And Stephon Marbury still is out there (way out there).
> 
> For some veterans, pride was swallowed and non-guaranteed contracts were accepted.
> Others continue to wait for cash that's assured.
> 
> Even if it might never come.
> So, to update, who's out there? They're still out there:
> *
> Guards:* Greg Buckner, Gerald Green, Bobby Jackson, Damon Jones, Brevin Knight, Tyronn Lue, Stephon Marbury, Rashad McCants, Jerry Stackhouse, Salim Stoudamire, Jamaal Tinsley, Jacque Vaughn.
> 
> *Forwards:* Raef LaFrentz, Mark Madsen, Donyell Marshall, Darius Miles, Malik Rose, Wally Szczerbiak, Antoine Walker.
> 
> *Centers:* Calvin Booth, Chris Mihm, Robert Swift, Lorenzen Wright.
> And that's not even getting to players told to wait home while a deal or buyout is completed, players such as Marko Jaric and Antonio Daniels.


----------



## Jace

Maybe Jacque Vaughn or Brevin Knight (his attributes 'compliment' Quinn's) would make for good insurance pieces, but I can't see many of those other guys helping out much. We still need to see what we have with our swingmen, and I'm not sure we need anything else in the power rotation. Maybe another go with "Tippy-toes" Walker for sentimental value would be a good idea. Who's down?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Robert Swift- weirdest looking dude ever.

We're better off looking to trade one of the many SF we got for help at PG.


----------



## Jace

*Summer of sweat gives center new lease on life*



> The pain is gone.
> 
> Also vanished is the portable ice machine. It was a device Jermaine O'Neal carried with him everywhere the past three years for times when his long-troublesome knees would swell up to the size of a grapefruit.
> 
> And stashed away, too, is the fiberglass knee brace, one that has been as much a part of his work attire as the jerseys, shorts and headbands.
> 
> O'Neal, the Heat's starting center, survived the first week of training camp without any of that baggage that used to weigh him down.
> 
> Having emerged from an offseason in which O'Neal sought to regain all of the elements that made him one of the most dominant post players in the league, the 14-year veteran would much rather measure his progress by those things he no longer requires.
> 
> The pain. That portable ice machine. Those pesky and restrictive braces.
> 
> ``I pray to God to help me deliver that message of what I took my body through this summer to finally get right,'' O'Neal said of what he considers the Armageddon offseason of his career. ``It's all or nothing. If I [took] myself through the things I did this summer and I break down this season, then I have a beautiful 9-year-old daughter, a wonderful 3-year-old son and a great wife I will happily go be with if I can't do it.''
> 
> That's the level of peace O'Neal has reached as he prepares for the Heat's preseason opener Monday at Detroit.
> 
> He trusts the grueling preparation he has pushed himself through over a 15-week stretch designed to bring his body back from basketball death.
> 
> He believes he has turned back the clock on his career to 2006, a time when he was an All-Star caliber player in his prime with the Indiana Pacers, a time before he was introduced to the deteriorating knee injuries that would derail his play for much of the next three seasons.
> 
> The damage: two torn ligaments, a hyperextension, bone bruise and several sprains in his left knee along with severe swelling, a contusion and a few other undisclosed bouts of ``soreness'' in his right knee. In all, O'Neal has missed 56 games since the start of the 2006-07 season because of knee problems. And that doesn't even count the dozens he played while hurt.
> *
> PLAYING WITH PAIN*
> 
> It only made matters worse that he continued to play through the tears, sprains and swelling even as he moved from Indiana to the Toronto Raptors last summer and then on to Miami in a Feb. 13 trade to the Heat.
> 
> ``I needed to play to get to where I was at the end of the year,'' O'Neal said of trying to showcase his ability to help facilitate his trade to Miami. ``I don't think I should have played the year before, though, because I was playing and rehabbing at the same time. My knee was damaged, and I played to the detriment of my health to be out there. But I made those choices. I have to live with it.''
> 
> But O'Neal, 30, hopes to live another reality this season. After spending the first seven weeks of the summer with the Heat's medical staff, O'Neal then moved to Chicago to charge noted trainer Tim Grover with the task of reforming his body and mind.
> 
> Grover, who helped Heat guard Dwyane Wade recover from knee surgery last season, devised a similar comprehensive plan for O'Neal.
> 
> It consisted of twice-daily workouts in which O'Neal was shuttled through massage therapy, weight training, on-court drills, acupuncture and film review over the course of six-hour days for five days a week.
> 
> During the process, O'Neal chose to shield himself from the media and turned down all interview requests. He talked about getting his body right before but always had a setback. This time, he took the quiet approach with hopes of letting the results speak for him.
> 
> ``Jermaine has put in the time and effort just like Dwyane did,'' Grover said in a radio interview with 790 The Ticket. ``All the naysayers and doubters, I think we're going to have another individual who will prove them all wrong. You'll be surprised.''
> *
> WORKOUTS PAY OFF*
> 
> Wade, who spent time with O'Neal at Grover's facility this summer, said he already has seen results. But Wade also said it would be too much to expect O'Neal to come right out this season and dominate in the post.
> 
> ``I want him to get back to an All-Star level,'' Wade said. ``But at the same time, he's 31 and not 27. I watched from afar and up close. You have to be patient with it. I know how it is to basically play on one leg. You can be great one night and seem like you're not even on the court the next [night].''
> 
> That inconsistency was evident in O'Neal's production once he arrived in Miami last season. He averaged 13 points, 5.4 rebounds and two blocks in 27 games with the Heat. His low rebounding totals were of particular concern during the season.
> 
> But what O'Neal and the team did not disclose at the time was that he was having problems with his right knee, which needed to be drained of fluid at least three times. O'Neal didn't make excuses. He wanted to do better but simply was unable to.
> 
> ``He knew he wasn't where he needed to be, and he'll be the first one to tell you that,'' Heat coach Erik Spoelstra said. ``Now, he's more fit, stronger, even mentally refreshed.''
> 
> O'Neal still managed to take a sense of pride in playing at a reduced level.
> 
> ``I knew where I was, even at 13 or four points a game, six or seven rebounds a game, two or three blocks a game,'' O'Neal said. ``Some people can't do that on two good legs. That's why I looked forward to getting back healthy -- and being dominant.''
> 
> The signs are already showing in practice. Aside from one workout he missed on Thursday because of a bruised left ankle, teammates said O'Neal is performing at a high level.
> 
> Heat forward James Jones, who played with O'Neal during part of his run of six All-Star seasons in Indiana, said he's starting to see flashes of the ``old Jermaine.''
> 
> ``He always had the length and the instincts, but he just didn't have that burst,'' Jones said. ``Now he's got that burst again. It's like back then, when there wasn't too many bigs that could match up with him. His skills and IQ made him tough for anybody from Tim Duncan to Dirk Nowitzki. He's starting to get that all back.''
> 
> Should O'Neal regain at least some of that swagger and ability, it could not have come at a better time. The Eastern Conference has reloaded at the center position, with Shaquille O'Neal in Cleveland and the likes of Dwight Howard, Tyson Chandler and Al Horford all playing for teams in the Heat's Southeast Division.
> 
> ``Those battles are going to be good battles again,'' O'Neal said. ``Am I as athletic as I was in Indiana? Absolutely not. But my body is catching up again with what I know mentally about the game. So am I a better overall player? I'd say yes.''
> 
> It's a nightly challenge a reinvigorated Jermaine O'Neal welcomes. He is set to earn the league's highest salary at $23 million in the final year of his contract and hopes to play five more years. O'Neal said he weighs 253 pounds, which is what he weighed when he once challenged for MVP honors.
> 
> But O'Neal said more than numbers drives him this season. His goal is to put all of that hard work to the test. It's about finishing what he started. It's about proving there was a purpose for pushing through all that pain.
> 
> ``It's not about the All-Star Game -- it's not about a contract year,'' O'Neal said. ``It's about looking across at my opponent and feeling like they are fearful. If I don't make another dollar in this league, I have to be able to say that I did it.''


----------



## Jace

I like what Im hearing from JJ, and that O'Neal isnt trying to say he's fully back to his Indiana level, but believes he's a better player overall.


----------

